# Emuparadise will no longer offer ROMs or warez



## AmandaRose (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh shit thats bad news been using the site pretty much from its very first day. Time to find somewhere else I guess.


----------



## damiano2712 (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh boy, that was my go-to site for ROMs. I guess it's time to move on.


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Aug 8, 2018)

This is actually a big long running site compared to the last one.  I wonder how many more will have to follow


----------



## Asdolo (Aug 8, 2018)

RIP


----------



## DodgyJudge (Aug 8, 2018)

EVERYONE BACKUP YOUR WAREZ ASAP!! 

This is the begenning of the end of freeware!


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 8, 2018)

RIP to our glorious paradise. It will be missed.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Aug 8, 2018)

That’s a shame, I know what I will be doing when I get home from work, getting as much as I can for all systems I don’t have or did not get around to getting, me thinks more and more sites will go down. Isozone we have a date you and I


----------



## PvD79 (Aug 8, 2018)

Roms are going to go further and further underground it looks like


----------



## gamecaptor (Aug 8, 2018)

And the circle of life continues. One site falls, another will rise from its ashes! 

It was a great, useful site. It will be missed.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 8, 2018)

aww this site was great


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 8, 2018)

I hope they keep their music... Ever since my archive HDD's head broke I lost tons of video game music I enjoyed on a daily basis. Emuparadise has been one of my sources for downloading particular favorites.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 8, 2018)

Shhh, we can't mention that site by name.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 8, 2018)

That's a shame. 

Also, they are basically doing what Gbatemp did, right?


----------



## TLOZmaster (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for everything Emuparadise, you did it better than everyone else.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 8, 2018)

Rest in Pepperoni Emuparadise, for years it was my storage to get long lost priceless resources, Glory to Emuparadise!


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 8, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Shhh, we can't mention that site by name.


Technically we can now...


----------



## netovsk (Aug 8, 2018)

NO!

NO!!

NO!!!!!

GODAMMIT NINTENDO F YOU


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2018)

GBATemp did this a long time ago, and it's still going strong. we are now discussing it instead of sharing illegal games. 
I guess they are doing it because they also care about their website and communities and don't want to risk all of it due to recent actions and decision.

Good luck to the website going "clean".

I hope they will manage to achieve what they want and keep a good place for all emulation discussion. (don't forget to come here too!)

edit:


KingVamp said:


> That's a shame.
> Also, they are basically doing what Gbatemp did, right?


oh, you beat me to it 
yeah, seems to be exactly the same.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 8, 2018)

DodgyJudge said:


> EVERYONE BACKUP YOUR WAREZ ASAP!!
> 
> This is the begenning of the end of freeware!


Yeah, "freeware"

But yeah, this is actually really sad :T they were my go-to for finding everything I wanted to emulate


----------



## flipnote214 (Aug 8, 2018)

You will be missed. Paradise


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 8, 2018)

Nintendo is going hard against roms ugh


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2018)

You will be dearly missed!


----------



## bananapi761 (Aug 8, 2018)

Damn, that was quick. None of the download links seem to be working anymore


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

Well that's bullshit. Time to download entire ROM sets (already had NES, GBA, SNES, GBC).


----------



## face235 (Aug 8, 2018)

All those games'll go somewhere, I highly doubt they'll be truly deleted. Just have to go through a few more hoops, though.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 8, 2018)

Emuparadise has been my favorite place for ROMs since 2004... sad to see it go like this, I get it's "pirating" and "illegal", but it's mostly games that no one can find in stores anymore anyway, so they aren't exactly losing revenue or anything. Such a pity...


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2018)

ThoD said:


> they aren't exactly losing revenue or anything


they hosted games from current gen too (at the time they hosted them, like NDS, Wii, etc.).
they also hosted games still sold on eShop. Nintendo always come back to their old games in a form of virtual consoles, they are not unlicensed or abandoned.


----------



## huntertron1 (Aug 8, 2018)

huh 18 years. ... (shoud i.... why not) looks its finally an adult and being responsible. *rimshot*


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 8, 2018)

It’s a secret plot guys! They’re planning on opening GBAtemp 2! They’re gonna take us over with their forums!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2018)

DodgyJudge said:


> EVERYONE BACKUP YOUR WAREZ ASAP!!
> 
> This is the begenning of the end of freeware!


Ignoring that freeware has fairly specific meanings that are not that then I also have to say every time we see a ROM site go down then we get the "it's the end" line. It really isn't. Such things will always be easy to source.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 8, 2018)

THINK ABOUT IT from another point of view, it could the DAWN OF GBATEMP's bro site 2.0!!!


----------



## rensenware (Aug 8, 2018)

_*:/*_


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 8, 2018)

They had actual scene releases of PSP games you couldn't get anywhere else, especially Japanese ones. This really sucks because I was using those to buff my stats on a private tracker. Oh well, there are still plenty of places to get full rom sets, as well as a few retro game trackers. One of which is still well hidden.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 8, 2018)

Oof.. Guess I need to expand my "collection" now before its too late.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Nintendo is going hard against roms ugh



No, they didn't go after EP, they're doing this to save face.



Memoir said:


> Oof.. Guess I need to expand my "collection" now before its too late.



Same, I found a certain happy kind of _blog _that has these sets


----------



## fedehda (Aug 8, 2018)

press f to pay respects

f


----------



## MegaGenesis (Aug 8, 2018)

Emuparadise was my all time to go site to get older games. It was so simple to download them, without annoying pop-ups, new tabs or passwords to the Archives... everything i got from them worked. Just went there and while they still have the links, they all are dead now. That why its always good to backup your ROMs and ISO offline.

RIP old friend, thanks all these years of retro gaming.

If anyone know any other good site, let me know, anything i think its either dead or full of ads and pop-ups.


----------



## nl255 (Aug 8, 2018)

They also removed all of the game guides many of which can't be found anywhere else.


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 8, 2018)

These all years of downloading games and enjoying the nice, easy to use layout(except that downloading agent that was implemented few years ago, fuck it)... You all can say "lulz so good that a pirate site is dead!" but for somebody that was RAISED on these all roms and all these emulators seeing that seemingly immortal place just falls like that is... sad...






 Farewell, dear friend.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

One ROM site goes down, two others take its place, they cannot remove every single ROM in existence, it's nearly impossible.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm tempted to say this is another victim of Nintendo's nefarious doings.
Gives me more of a reason to not give Nintendo any money at all.
Why can't they simply follow Sega's example and let them be?
I don't see Sega losing Sonic or any IP over ROM sites or fangames/romhacks.

F U Nintendo.

Ever since LoveROMs went down, I've been thinking about backing up entire romsets from NES all the way up to DS, guess it is time to do so now...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I'm tempted to say this is another victim of Nintendo's nefarious doings.
> Gives me more of a reason to not give Nintendo any money at all.
> Why can't they simply follow Sega's example and let them be?
> I don't see Sega losing Sonic or any IP over ROM sites or fangames/romhacks.
> ...



Yeah, no kidding, I'm downloading as many ROM sets as I can, and then gonna be backing those up to a couple of USB HDDs to spite Nintendo


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 8, 2018)

wow, that's... shit
emuparadise was/is the best place to get stuff like that


----------



## m_babble (Aug 8, 2018)

Devastating. Such a great resource. Glad I stocked up last year!


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Aug 8, 2018)

this is so sad alexa play despacito.
but seriously, this was my only source for roms and shit. Very sad to see it go. also all other rom websites are stupid viruses.


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Aug 8, 2018)

Nintendo wants all ROMs websites dead


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 8, 2018)

Wait... they do more than just serve ROMs?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

Glitchk0ud1001 said:


> Nintendo wants all ROMs websites dead



And not provide any legal avenues for legal purchasing because they like being game-hording pricks. Too bad for them I found a treasure trove of sets.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Aug 8, 2018)

RIP and thanks for everything.


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 8, 2018)

Who care, these is many other warez sites.


----------



## matthi321 (Aug 8, 2018)

fuck nintendo will never buy anything new from them


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Aug 8, 2018)

Emuparadise was one of my favorite places too. I wonder whether or not this will affect their forums? Back when they first started removing Nintendo roms from their site, you could still go in the forums and download full rom sets that included them, posted by other members. Will Emuparadise turn into a forum like GBATemp, where such links are forbidden?

There will always be alternative places to go to, but I really enjoyed Emuparadise. I hope this isn't the end of Emuparadise as we know it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 8, 2018)

Fuck Nintendo seriously.
This is a dick move all around to rom and emulation scenes.
I will backup as many full romsets as I can from everything Nintendo, they will not get a fucking penny out of me from old consoles.
Heck I am even thinking if I should give them money at all with current gens until they stop this empire bullshit attitude.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 8, 2018)

What irks me about Emuparadise ending warez is that it was definitely one of the most complete and comprehensive collections of individual roms available for downloading and it did so in a user-friendly fashion for the most part.

Rom sites today are less and less hosting a database of roms for people to download from and more and more about fucking your browser with advertisements, ad-supported links, and forcing shitty pay2download practices down your throat as hard as they can. (the first two you can usually get around at least, but the last one is a pain in the ass for games over a certain size.)

Emuparadise, their ads weren't hard to deal with on devices that don't feature ad-blockers, and while may have had a premium service but it was just to offset the cost of you chewing through their bandwidth at higher rates than the average user. Their policies for free users were _ABSURDLY_ lax, you could download multiple roms at once during low usage times and they didn't have any cooldown bullshit either, finish downloading one, move onto the next.

Not only that but surely there's stuff on there that _is _going to be lost to time due to it not being available anymore. Sure, popular games will always be easy to source, no shit, but a lot of time when romsites, especially popular ones shut down there's always at least a few roms that were only available on that site. Be them good dumps, bad dumps, or even obscure romhacks. I mean, surely someone somewhere has them downloaded onto an SD card or flashdrive somewhere but it's the principle of the thing that irks me the most.

Availability is important dammit! Oh well, I guess.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 8, 2018)

REPORTED: YOU MAY NOT MENTION ROM SITES BY NAME


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 8, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Gives me more of a reason to not give Nintendo any money at all.
> Why can't they simply follow Sega's example and let them be?


Erm... Need I remind you where Sega as a company is right now versus Nintendo?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jimmyj said:


> REPORTED: YOU MAY NOT MENTION ROM SITES BY NAME


First off it's not a rom site anymore, secondly GBAtemp staff wrote the article?? What exactly are you hoping to accomplish?


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 8, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> REPORTED: YOU MAY NOT MENTION ROM SITES BY NAME


But it isn't a ROM site anymore.


----------



## ObitoPSHHHH (Aug 8, 2018)

Shit... What fully safe site ca i download from, now?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 8, 2018)

A shame, this is where I usually go when I want to grab some random ISO or ROM for systems I can't be bothered to (or don't have the storage space to) download entire sets for. One of the better sites IMO, not a ton of ads that get all in your face and their download speeds were pretty decent.

Oh well. Nothing of real value lost, they didn't have anything super special so there are hundreds/thousands of other sites that offer the same stuff.


----------



## Daniel72 (Aug 8, 2018)

EmuTemp


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 8, 2018)

CheatFreak47 said:


> Be them good dumps, bad dumps, or even obscure romhacks.


To be honest I didn't find them THAT comprehensive, especially as far as hacks or even European versions go...

...but for the formers, the hustler site probably is still kicking


----------



## migles (Aug 8, 2018)

aww
really loved the site, i stopped using it earlier this year since the nintendo strikes.. a bunch of stuff had been blocked..
it's a real shame..

gbatemp number 2 i guess...


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 8, 2018)

You know what, screw stuff like Nintendo's and Sony's consoles - These kind of stuff can be found everywhere.
I'm more afraid about all these obscure and obsolete consoles and computers like ZX Spectrum, Acorn computers, Raine, Namco's systems... Ya know, these shits will be hard as fuck to be found without Emu Paradise.

Nintendo's actions against Emu Paradise did nothing for protecting their products and will hurt people that will search for archivised stuff from old, obsolete products that does not have any value.


----------



## grey72 (Aug 8, 2018)

Jeeeesus talk about the fall of a Titan, RIP pretty much the best romsite


----------



## seren3 (Aug 8, 2018)

It's so sad to see them go.


----------



## migles (Aug 8, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Wait... they do more than just serve ROMs?


IIRC they had plenty of other stuff like manuals and box art.. and even magazines from the older days..
it was a cool website...
it will be missed...


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 8, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Erm... Need I remind you where Sega as a company is right now versus Nintendo?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





SomeGamer said:


> But it isn't a ROM site anymore.


somebody clearly doesn't understand sarcasm


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 8, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> I'm more afraid about all these obscure and obsolete consoles and computers like ZX Spectrum, Acorn computers, Raine, Namco's systems... Ya know, these shits will be hard as fuck to be found without Emu Paradise.


For (non-Commodore) computer stuff your best bet is probably that "Texas Instruments TI-83 BIOS v1.10" site


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 8, 2018)

Great. Nintendo will just manage to push people to the fringes and expose them to more viruses. Demand will not go down and piracy won't stop, you will only make sure that the shadiest sites stay around, while the more positive-minded ones die.

The only solution would be making their own PC emulator storefront with great quality and trivial prices, with achievements and cloud saves attached to classic SNES games and such. The idea of an old minded company like Nintendo doing this makes one laugh, tough. Love them... but what a bavkwards and inward looking company.


----------



## tiamat999 (Aug 8, 2018)

So in lite of the gamepocalypse whats the best way to back up my personal collection? External hard drive, cloud storage, buy a private server


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 8, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Erm... Need I remind you where Sega as a company is right now versus Nintendo?


That's exactly even MORE of a reason why Nintendo should just let romsites be.
They lose nothing a all (given the current state of Nintendo) by letting romsites exist instead of going all out suing guys for millions of dollars which obviously no one can afford.

They are just way too fucking archaic to be doing this kind of thing nowadays.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Aug 8, 2018)

Dam, the sites that got shutdown not long ago didnt affect me, but this does.
This was the only good site that I had found :/


----------



## Nightflash (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh hell no, that feels like part of my childhood closing down


----------



## wormdood (Aug 8, 2018)

nl255 said:


> They also removed all of the game guides many of which can't be found anywhere else.


i may actually cry


----------



## nWo (Aug 8, 2018)

Son of a gun.... This is a big punch to the gut... I used that site almost since I beginning using internet. Shit. The feels indeed show up. The memories.


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 8, 2018)

tiamat999 said:


> So in lite of the gamepocalypse whats the best way to back up my personal collection? External hard drive, cloud storage, buy a private server


More copies are always better (although there is a law of diminishing returns; and unlike your photos (or game saves), you can probably count on other people also happening to have an equal backup)


----------



## APartOfMe (Aug 8, 2018)

Goodbye Emuparadise. You were my favorite roms site for years and you helped me discover some of my favorite retro games. You will be missed


----------



## leon315 (Aug 8, 2018)

just curious: will emuparadise remove ALL HOSTED ROMS or just NINTENDO's??


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 8, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> somebody clearly doesn't understand sarcasm


You need to get better at conveying it, then


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 8, 2018)

leon315 said:


> just curious: will emuparadise remove ALL HOSTED ROMS or just NINTENDO's??


It's not a will, they already have and yes, all of them. All roms, period.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> No, they didn't go after EP, they're doing this to save face.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I found a certain happy kind of _blog _that has these sets


They did. Read it again, not long ago they went against the site regarding nintendo roms

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ShadowOne333 said:


> I'm tempted to say this is another victim of Nintendo's nefarious doings.
> Gives me more of a reason to not give Nintendo any money at all.
> Why can't they simply follow Sega's example and let them be?
> I don't see Sega losing Sonic or any IP over ROM sites or fangames/romhacks.
> ...


Sega is even giving out classics free through the play store


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 8, 2018)

RIP in peace

Good place to just find stuff like full romsets... Now it'll be lame, specially if they take down ALL copyrighted stuff, like guide scans and stuff. Just because it's not a rom doesn't make not under copyright!


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Aug 8, 2018)

Just noticed, the front page still says they have "tons of roms, isos and games".


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 8, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You need to get better at conveying it, then


do you actually think I would have reported it?? you need to also use some logic


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> They did. Read it again, not long ago they went against the site regarding nintendo roms
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



But that doesn't account for the non-Nintendo ROMs being removed.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well that's bullshit. Time to download entire ROM sets (already had NES, GBA, SNES, GBC).


all download links are already down


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> all download links are already down



Not where I found the ROM sets they aren't. They're still super easy to find on uh, certain blog posts. Already accrued ~10 GB or so today alone.


----------



## mariogamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Guys don't panic this is the internet we are talking about  It is never going to stop no matter how much people will try to stop it


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But that doesn't account for the non-Nintendo ROMs being removed.


The site owner probably felt a lot of pressure thanks to that hence why he did what he did. Not saying it is entirely because of that but pretty sure it does play a part in ''why''.


----------



## wormdood (Aug 8, 2018)

CheatFreak47 said:


> It's not a will, they already have and yes, all of them. All roms, period.


not just roms but guides, magazines, soundtracks . . . its all gone


----------



## kokotas (Aug 8, 2018)

Damn, I know it was a resource for many stuff but I was actually using it to download game guides that I couldn't find anywhere else. Rip.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> The site owner probably felt a lot of pressure thanks to that hence why he did what he did. Not saying it is entirely because of that but pretty sure it does play a part in ''why''.



So why did they remove the game guides, then? There's not going to be a lot of traffic there anymore.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 8, 2018)

wormdood said:


> not just roms but guides, magazines, soundtracks . . . its all gone


I still see all the roms tho and can download them

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> So why did they remove the game guides, then? There's not going to be a lot of traffic there anymore.


because of the pressure he wants to go down a new route probably. Probably the same route gbatemp did


----------



## Vieela (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh shoot...


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh no, they caught up to Emuparadise


----------



## wormdood (Aug 8, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I still see all the roms tho and *can download them*


  . . . arf? . . . have you tried using the link(s)?


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 8, 2018)

wormdood said:


> . . . arf? . . . have you tried using the link(s)?


That I didn't check and I did now. Yeah it is removed


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Not where I found the ROM sets they aren't. They're still super easy to find on uh, certain blog posts. Already accrued ~10 GB or so today alone.


true after looking for about 2 minutes found a site with romsets of pretty much every console up to DS which the DS section was over 400GB of trimmed roms


----------



## wormdood (Aug 8, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> true after looking for about 2 minutes found a site with romsets of pretty much every console up to DS which the DS section was over 400GB of trimmed roms


its not the romsets that bother me those are all over the internet but guides and soundtracks are not so easy to find


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> true after looking for about 2 minutes found a site with romsets of pretty much every console up to DS which the DS section was over 400GB of trimmed roms



I've had no such luck finding said site.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I've had no such luck finding said site.


would mention it here but obviously cant because of the rules


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 8, 2018)

They can never kill ROM sites. It's like a Hydra, when you cut off its head, two heads will grow.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 8, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> would mention it here but obviously cant because of the rules


giving out a link is against guidelines but giving out the name of the website ain't


----------



## wormdood (Aug 8, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> would mention it here but obviously cant because of the rules


come on if i can say that iso website related to the 3ds then you can say . . . ______________________


----------



## Memfis (Aug 8, 2018)

There is only one thing to say: Thank you for your great work. I liked to use this site. No spyware, no virus, no dirty things. Only clean downloads (at least roms) I will miss you.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 8, 2018)

That's a pity. I'm not sure if there's a single good rom site left now after so many of them either have had to remove a lot of the ROMs or have stopped serving ROMs altogether. Since Rom****ion had to remove a lot of the downloads, Emuparadise has been my main source for PS2 and older.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's a pity. I'm not sure if there's a single good rom site left now after so many of them either have had to remove a lot of the ROMs or have stopped serving ROMs altogether. Since Rom****ion had to remove a lot of the downloads, Emuparadise has been my main source for PS2 and older.



Oh, there's still a few good places if you're willing to dig around a bit.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, there's still a few good places if you're willing to dig around a bit.


I can find what I need through Google but it always feels a bit dodgy, I don't know how trustable these sites are.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 8, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can find what I need through Google but it always feels a bit dodgy, I don't know how trustable these sites are.


Yeah it's such a shame :/
My go-to site was LoveROMs, and Nintendo being the fucking assholes they are sued the guy for millions of dollars.
That site had MD5 correct ROMs which are always a saviour when doing romhacking stuff.

I just hope a major server gets opened in either Russia or China which hosts all of Nintendo's checksum verified romsets, to give them the huge finger.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 8, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yeah it's such a shame :/
> My go-to site was LoveROMs, and Nintendo being the fucking assholes they are sued the guy for millions of dollars.
> That site had MD5 correct ROMs which are always a saviour when doing romhacking stuff.
> 
> I just hope a major server gets opened in either Russia or China which hosts all of Nintendo's checksum verified romsets, to give them the huge finger.


I don't want to be downloading stuff from China, their connection to the rest of the word is really slow.
I also don't trust Russian sites because you know, Russian hackers and all that.


----------



## Chary (Aug 8, 2018)

Torrents are the answer. But the guides and music are much harder to come across. It looks like SOME of the magazines are up on archive.org, but not many :/


----------



## SkittleDash (Aug 8, 2018)

EmuParadise is no longer paradise. ;-;


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2018)

Rip Emuparadise. Was my goto site for atleast the last 14 years or so of my life.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2018)

never heard of it
never used it
Dont know
Dont care

(well, I actually heard of it I think)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> never heard of it
> never used it
> Dont know
> Dont care
> ...



Good for you.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I hope they can keep the game guides. Probably not, though.


----------



## mariogamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Thing is, I was used to google for specific roms I wanted, and emuparadise was almost always in the top 5.
Guess it's just going to be a little harder.

(Also why are people making backups like that? It's not the end of the internet from what I heard /s)


----------



## wormdood (Aug 8, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> I hope they can keep the game guides. Probably not, though.


really wanna see me cry huh? . . . (they are all gone)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 8, 2018)

wormdood said:


> really wanna see me cry huh? . . . (they are all gone)


My heart drops for your loss.


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 8, 2018)

you know something's wrong with this world when Nintendo kills *our own paradise.*
This is the worst kind of news I heard this week.


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 8, 2018)

Pretty soon you'll have to get your ROMs from a guy wearing a trench coat in an abandoned parking lot.


----------



## DKB (Aug 8, 2018)

Damn it..


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 8, 2018)

When I saw the first word of the article "Emuparadise" I thought there was no way that name would be allowed on GBAtemp.

Then I kept reading. R.I.P.

Waaaait a second, that means that I have to update half of my YouTube videos. Nooooooo.


----------



## ferret7463 (Aug 8, 2018)

This is why i don't trust "The Cloud" information can be wiped in an instant. I have all of the roms and other important data that i have downloaded over stored on disc in several locations.


----------



## Disco (Aug 8, 2018)

Sad news, they were the best.   
OK, there are stil plenty ROM sites arround if you can google


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow, I actually just finished grabbing the last couple of GBA games that I was missing from my collection from that site. I wish them luck on going clean and I look forward to another ROM site popping up to replace it.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 8, 2018)

It's the of an era emuparadise was always that site to easily find roms for pretty much every platform to the NES to the GameCube if it's been released it's most likely on emuparadise it's a sad day for emulation and data preservation.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 8, 2018)

In other news now that it no longer does, it can be called by name. Take one off the Voldemort list.


----------



## thekarter104 (Aug 8, 2018)

I was looking for an updated EverDrive packs too recently, which already had no download links.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 8, 2018)

So many tears. I like it.


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 8, 2018)

Darn, all the download links are down on emuparadise?  I'm left with nothing now, since I was deleting my roms after 24 hours, in order to remain in legality. That was the right thing to do, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Aug 8, 2018)

First loveroms, now this?
Where will I go now?
I guess its not long before people resort to torrenting ROMs...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 8, 2018)

Alex4nder001 said:


> First loveroms, now this?
> Where will I go now?
> I guess its not long before people resort to torrenting ROMs...


Sadly that's how it will have to go.
Nintendo with his fucking bullshit are pushing us towards torrenting ROMs.
Then so be it, good luck trying to fucking delete romsets from a torrent you assholes.


----------



## tiamat999 (Aug 8, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> So many tears. I like it.


Dont worry we will get through this dark time together


----------



## rehevkor (Aug 8, 2018)

There will always be other ways to get ROMs.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Aug 8, 2018)

Searinox said:


> Take one off the Voldemort list.


NOOOO YOU SAID THE CURSED NAME


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 8, 2018)

rehevkor said:


> There will always be other ways to get ROMs.


"There will always be..." 

Famous last words.


----------



## R0B0T0 (Aug 8, 2018)

What is this 'Warez'?  Is that like a place in Mexico or something?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 8, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 139064​
> For many years, people have referred to "the paradise site" as one of the best places to obtain ROMs of games. From the NES, to the GBA, to the PS2, and more, this site hosted thousands of games. Of course, doing so will bring about the ire of video game developers, and it appeared that Nintendo might have led to the site having to remove many of its ROMs from Nintendo systems as of last year. Now, after 18 years, things seem to be more dire, as Emuparadise will no longer host illegal content or ROMs. The site itself will still be around, and you'll be able to participate on their forums and download emulators, however all "warez" will be removed. The owner of the site plans to have Emuparadise be a retro gaming community, heavily changing how things have been for nearly two decades.


This actually makes me very sad, and hurts the emulation scene as a whole, now people will be forced to go to sites with weird ad links, that may cause virus, then those people will never try emulation.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Aug 8, 2018)

R0B0T0 said:


> What is this 'Warez'?  Is that like a place in Mexico or something?


look on google earth


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 8, 2018)

We need to now create a decentralized site for all warez now.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Aug 8, 2018)

You know it was Nintendo.


----------



## Carnelian (Aug 8, 2018)

Nintendo sucks now because of Iwata. R.I.P Nintendo 1889-2001...


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 8, 2018)

RIP.. it was such a good site.


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow that sucks, currently downloading my ps2 collection from there to save me ripping 170 discs, hopefully they can complete before they get removed. 

Gaming is changing for the worst, it's all monthly subscriptions and loot boxes these days, poison


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 8, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> We need to now create a decentralized site for all warez now.



Literaly every torrent site ever.
Also "that .iso site" is pretty decentralized, with how users can upload and share their very own collection of roms. They just need to expand beyond .3ds and shits into more obscure stuff.


----------



## Eeveekid (Aug 8, 2018)

This year is getting worse and worse;-;


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Aug 8, 2018)

I honestly consider this to be a tragedy. The site focused on classic games, which, even when relaunched, usually don't make that big of a deal in sales and profits. What it did, however, was much more valuable: brand and property recognition. Many, many series wouldn't be around today if it wasn't for those sites - namely, Fire Emblem and EarthBound would have easily faded into obscurity if is wasn't for them. New, specific games (such as Undertale, and a bunch of Metroidvanias) wouldn't exist if emulation wasn't around. Chrono Trigger wouldn't be as popular as it is today if not for emulation. Mario itself, which is one of the most profitable gaming brands in the world, wouldn't be as popular today if it wasn't for teenagers downloading a Super Mario World ROM and playing it on ZSnes a mere fifteen years ago. It is illegal, and a moral grey area at best, but it's just undeniable the impact emulation made on making those series stand out. People who pirated these years-old games became legitimate customers down the line. It's weird, but when you think about it, it wasn't just piracy, nor history preservation; it was also publicity. Free, free publicity to those same game makers who never did the best effort possible in making sure those games would stand the test of time. This publicity would lead to people becoming legitimate and loyal costumers when they grew into adulthood and would be able to sustain their hobby.

I think it's a very, very different scenario when you download a game from 20 years ago and discover you love to outright piracy of a game that has just been released. And when you put it like that, you realize just how important emulation has been into making sure those games would not outright dissappear.

So, yeah, I think it's a tragedy. Games have changed, and the way games work and are served has changed; and I honestly think depriving future generations of how those games were back then, in protection of what would amount to chump change, is a tragedy. Things like the Nintendo Classics Series showed how it's possible to market retro games when sold in bulk and with the added nostalgia effect. Things like sites of retro ROMs existing didn't change the fact those things were successes. I just think this is the worst possible outcome to when it comes to not only gaming preservation, but gaming culture as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Jayro (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm sitting sick of sites doing this... Especially voluntarily. Pussies... Their downloading was bullshit anyway with 3 clicks to finally get to the download link, and then only 1 download at a time... Good riddance.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 8, 2018)

Emuparadise died for our sins so even better roms sites could continue to keep giving us free video games.

Thanks Emuparadise RIP.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 8, 2018)

Kill one Rom Site and three new ones will appear, like the heads of the Hydra.

The void left behind will quickly be filled.


----------



## Bimmel (Aug 8, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I'm sitting sick of sites doing this... Especially voluntarily. Pussies... Their downloading was bullshit anyway with 3 clicks to finally get to the download link, and then only 1 download at a time... Good riddance.


Any real alternatives here? It was a really good site.


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 8, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I'm sitting sick of sites doing this... Especially voluntarily. Pussies... Their downloading was bullshit anyway with 3 clicks to finally get to the download link, and then
> only 1 download at a time... Good riddance.



No need for that, the site was/is awesome. I did the 3 click thing for ages but using jdownloader you just right click the link>copy and it's ready to download.
It's gonna be a dark day when the games are taken away.

I don't want to see anyone defending Nintendo for charging for online play especially now they've caused this. Nintendos online is free and should remain that way. Fight back everyone


----------



## gman666 (Aug 8, 2018)

I recommend everyone to buy their own hard drives and start downloading romsets. Who knows what kind of archived content we'll lose with all these sites shutting down.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm not a pirate, so this doesn't change much for me.

But man, this oughtta change a lot.


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 8, 2018)

banjo2 said:


> I'm not a pirate, so this doesn't change much for me.
> 
> But man, this oughtta change a lot.



I'm not a pirate either, just a regular guy no treasure or anything. I'm currently downloading a bunch of discs I own to save me ripping them. The site is very useful. The changes will all be for the worst I imagine. 
I Hope someone makes a site with EVERYTHING on it and can survive without being tracked down and be unstoppable in the rom/iso scene.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> We need to now create a decentralized site for all warez now.


Like p2p protocols, usenet and such?



Memoir said:


> "There will always be..."
> 
> Famous last words.


Surely that would require either the gamma ray burst to finally come and kill us all or every country to enact sweeping internet lockdowns and also defeat sneakernets.

Either way, bigger problems at that point.


----------



## mariogamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Why are so many people paranoid on this.
I don't think backing up anything will help. Hdd have more possibility of failing than server stuff (actually no but servers are maintained daily to avoid those type of things). And even if people are wanting to take stuff out of a server, well two other stuff will pop out and blablabla I guess.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 8, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> I'm not a pirate either, just a regular guy no treasure or anything. I'm currently downloading a bunch of discs I own to save me ripping them. The site is very useful. The changes will all be for the worst I imagine.
> I Hope someone makes a site with EVERYTHING on it and can survive without being tracked down and be unstoppable in the rom/iso scene.


It's faster for me to rip than to download because my Internet connection is so slow e.e


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 8, 2018)

WHAT ?!
that's not a joke ?


----------



## EddieEddie90 (Aug 8, 2018)

If you guys think about it, warez won't entirely dissapear from the net. Say, if all the rom sites were taken down, new ones will always be rising up. But it wouldn't hurt to backup all of your favorite games and stuff anyway.


----------



## JimPlayz912 (Aug 8, 2018)

Welp... too bad!
Nintendo is getting serious this time, I guess...


----------



## gman666 (Aug 8, 2018)

mariogamer said:


> Why are so many people paranoid on this.
> I don't think backing up anything will help. Hdd have more possibility of failing than server stuff (actually no but servers are maintained daily to avoid those type of things). And even if people are wanting to take stuff out of a server, well two other stuff will pop out and blablabla I guess.


Creating redundancy in your personal file server is pretty easy nowadays.. Better than relying on someone else's server that might go down or in this case "No longer offer roms or warez"


----------



## mariogamer (Aug 8, 2018)

gman666 said:


> Creating redundancy in your personal file server is pretty easy nowadays.. Better than relying on someone else's server that might go down or in this case "No longer offer roms or warez"



That would be it if we weren't in the magical world of internet. 

(Also not everyone have file server (and a nice dl speed :/))


----------



## EmBlaze (Aug 8, 2018)

Paradise has gone to digital heaven... By my adblocker's saving grace, I may move on to greener pastures... Fun times.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2018)

damn ive been using emuparadise since i was a little kid guess i need to find somewhere else to find games to put on my snes classic now


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 8, 2018)

At least they still offer No-Intro collections. They eat up the space on your hard drive, *but who even really cares nowadays.*


----------



## gman666 (Aug 8, 2018)

It's like a mass scatter of retro enthusiasts... People are losing their minds on Reddit "Where else will I get my roms?" Emuparadise definitely left a huge hole for most people


----------



## aos10 (Aug 8, 2018)

I used to download ps1 to PSP games from it.
RIP


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2018)

Dang, this site was kind of my go-to for older games.  Guess I'm going to have to find another site to use that won't infect my computer.

Now that I think about it, though, this restructuring is not too dissimilar to what happened with GBAtemp, so who knows?  Maybe the owner's vision of creating a sustainable retro gaming community with the site isn't just a pipe dream.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 8, 2018)

Smart move to do it now rather than when a real legal battle ensues.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> At least they still offer No-Intro collections. They eat up the space on your hard drive, *but who even really cares nowadays.*



Not anymore, they don't.


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 8, 2018)

banjo2 said:


> It's faster for me to rip than to download because my Internet connection is so slow e.e



It would also be faster for me to rip them, but I'd be sat there like a robot constantly waiting for one to complete and swapping discs, already did it a few months ago but winhiip messed up my drive so thought I'd just download them in the background over a few days


----------



## aos10 (Aug 8, 2018)

Cyan said:


> GBATemp did this a long time ago, and it's still going strong. we are now discussing it instead of sharing illegal games.
> I guess they are doing it because they also care about their website and communities and don't want to risk all of it due to recent actions and decision.
> 
> Good luck to the website going "clean".
> ...


When did gbatemp stopped providing roms? 2005?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2018)

Much early I think *verify*
2003
it didn't even last a year until we took the decision. (well, I wasn't staff at that time, I wasn't part of the decision)


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 8, 2018)

Now I'm going to have to fill surveys to get ROMs? Damn it!


----------



## aos10 (Aug 8, 2018)

Cyan said:


> Much early I think *verify*
> 2003
> it didn't even last a year until we took the decision. (well, I wasn't staff at that time, I wasn't part of the decision)


Was there any message from Nintendo to remove the files?


----------



## zoogie (Aug 8, 2018)

Since it's evidently ok to mention warez sites that have closed down or aren't serving warez anymore, damn I miss nitroroms.
Even with their stupid Quota system. It was a nice place to get small, old titles. I liked the site's old-school web 1.0 style as well.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't think there were, but I wasn't "behind the scene", only a simple user.
The rom hosting websites were usually closed directly from the hosting company for copyright infringement. they didn't ask nicely.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 8, 2018)

That paradise site, you will be missed. You were my go-to for all the retro games I could want for so many years. A shame it had to be like this, but the reasoning is understandable, and a site like that was in the legal red anyways. It's been a great run.


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 8, 2018)

Ps2 games are gone The list is still there but no downloads, found out the hard way when my jdownloader list stopped. Mfker I really want to see the end of Nintendo, their main games could run better on Xbox or PlayStation, there will probably be no handhelds anymore other than a mini switch of some crap like that. And they want us to pay for online, screw Nintendo


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 8, 2018)

Darkumbra is my favorite but I sure used this site many times... Damn Shame


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 8, 2018)

Goddamnit. My first ROM site my hacker friend introduced to me. He also told me about the SuperCard and how he got movies to play on it.


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow so many of my favorite sites are going I guess, first CoolROM, now this?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 8, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> Wow so many of my favorite sites are going I guess, first CoolROM, now this?


CoolROM, Emuparadise, LoveROMs, LoveRetro and I believe I am missing two more.


----------



## cagycee (Aug 8, 2018)

This is where I downloaded my first rom. Super Mario 64. ;-; welp I Mean WHO doesn't have a ROM of Super Mario 64 sitting somewhere in a computer along with Project 64.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Aug 8, 2018)

Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## anthony001 (Aug 8, 2018)

is this in effect now? will we have an alternative to the site?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 8, 2018)

yeah, i guess the internet needs another 1000 active people strong gaming community.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 8, 2018)

gman666 said:


> I recommend everyone to buy their own hard drives and start downloading romsets. Who knows what kind of archived content we'll lose with all these sites shutting down.


Or better yet, archive the site on the way back machine.


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 8, 2018)

anthony001 said:


> is this in effect now? will we have an alternative to the site?



It went into effect a few hours ago, I had a huge list of ps2 stuff downloading on jdownloader and the links have stopped working, tragic. There are a few other sites I haven't used yet but plan on investigating them tomorrow. 
Just google "ps2 direct ISO downloads" replacing ps2 with whatever console your looking for content for and there seems to be a few other sites, hoping their as convenient as emupradise was. I recommend using jdownloader too


----------



## Xandrid (Aug 8, 2018)

Awww man, that was the one and only rom site I had bookmarked, welp I guess their next rom site will be the second


----------



## XDel (Aug 8, 2018)

The Internet ain't what it used to be. It was more fun when it was all "dark web" instead of under so much corporate and government control. 
Again, Ron Paul said these days and worse were ahead. On the upside, sales for street boosters are probably going to sky rocket in the days to come.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm actually glad EmuParadise decided on this.
The site is filled with valuable data containing emulation n what not.
Would be a pity if everything got lost.


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 8, 2018)

XDel said:


> The Internet ain't what it used to be. It was more fun when it was all "dark web" instead of under so much corporate and government control.
> Again, Ron Paul said these days and worse were ahead. On the upside, sales for street boosters are probably going to sky rocket in the days to come.



I agree, I miss the days where you had to be on a PC to watch YouTube and it felt "cooler" back then before every normie had internet on their phones. Gaming as you and me know it has changed for the worst, thanks to people being conditioned to subscribing to silly services and willing to bleed money


----------



## Diego788 (Aug 9, 2018)

wow
just yesterday I was downloading some DS roms and now this happens
time to move on :^)


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Aug 9, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I hope they keep their music... Ever since my archive HDD's head broke I lost tons of video game music I enjoyed on a daily basis. Emuparadise has been one of my sources for downloading particular favorites.


Khinsider has a massive archive of video game music that you can use

Just google khinsider video game soundtracks and its the first link


----------



## donut32 (Aug 9, 2018)

Shame! As many others have said here - it was a go-to for me as well - mainly for finding something specific.  Good on ‘em. 18 years is a fair fucking stint at it and glad to see they will remain alive in some form.

Only have to wait until copyright expires on these games and fall into public domain! (not sure how many of us will be around by then though...)


----------



## Random11 (Aug 9, 2018)

why didnt you link to the source


----------



## Bungee_Cord (Aug 9, 2018)

I actually didnt use it that much since most of the roms i needed were already taken down or unavailable.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 9, 2018)

RIP.... All famous ROM games....


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 9, 2018)

AsPika2219 said:


> RIP.... All famous ROM games....


But if they're famous, shouldn't a lot of people have them already?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 9, 2018)

banjo2 said:


> But if they're famous, shouldn't a lot of people have them already?



Thanks right! I love them! Anyway, I hope other ROM website will still online right now!


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2018)

I feel like Emuparadise "dying" would be much easier for many to deal with if Nintendo just actually provided a way for users to purchase their classic titles on a digital storefront in an easy manner on the Switch. Something like...a Virtual Console...nahhh, that'd be a terrible idea.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

There are plenty of sites still available, and there always will be. It's just a matter of finding them.


----------



## regnad (Aug 9, 2018)

XDel said:


> The Internet ain't what it used to be. It was more fun when it was all "dark web" instead of under so much corporate and government control.
> Again, Ron Paul said these days and worse were ahead. On the upside, sales for street boosters are probably going to sky rocket in the days to come.



Ron Paul is not the libertarian you think he is.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 9, 2018)

VERY bad and sad news

Now where will I get my retro warez from?


----------



## TheZander (Aug 9, 2018)

Whatever screw rom sites. They're sketchy malware infested gpu-bitcoin-mining traps that just sucked. There are better ways to download this stuff anyways, only noobs and jerks use these sucky rom sites that suck. 

Also, has enough time passed where GBA temp let's you talk about rom sites by name now?


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 9, 2018)

TheZander said:


> Whatever screw rom sites. They're sketchy malware infested gpu-bitcoin-mining traps that just sucked.


I'm pretty sure if you download, say, a .gba file they can't make your PC mine bitcoins through an emulator. If they were able to, GPU prices wouldn't have skyrocketed, instead, everyone would've stocked up on GBAs.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 9, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> I'm pretty sure if you download, say, a .gba file they can't make your PC mine bitcoins through an emulator. If they were able to, GPU prices wouldn't have skyrocketed, instead, everyone would've stocked up on GBAs.


The website itself isita new thing. I think big time torrent websites even sure they they do it now. You can see it in resource Management


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 9, 2018)

TheZander said:


> The website itself isita new thing. I think big time torrent websites even sure they they do it now. You can see it in resource Management


You don't spend much time there and uBlock Origin has filters for most of them.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 9, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> You don't spend much time there and uBlock Origin has filters for most of them.


Either way i was just slamming these types of sites and their actions although they don't effect me. For all those people feeling bad about this like they're missing out i say good riddance


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2018)

Why prolong it at all? Let it die as the great site it once was, we already have too many gaming communities.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2018)

TheZander said:


> Either way i was just slamming these types of sites and their actions although they don't effect me. For all those people feeling bad about this like they're missing out i say good riddance


What is wrong with the notion of deploying a mining script on your website for visitors to it?


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Aug 9, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> What is wrong with the notion of deploying a mining script on your website for visitors to it?


The only real issue is that it does so without permission.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2018)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> The only real issue is that it does so without permission.


While I would say it is is good taste to seek permission in some manner, especially if it is likely to use a significant fraction of resources, I would go so far as to say if I am supposed to accept adverts without otherwise granting permissions then a mining script would be analogous to that.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 9, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> What is wrong with the notion of deploying a mining script on your website for visitors to it?


It's lame. It impedes the effectiveness of the website. I'm not saying they shouldn't do it, i think shady bs websites should do all the shady crap they want. I just don't think anyone should go to them nor feel bad when they get taken down. Screw them and their greasy malware infested bitcoin mining computer. People go-to web sites to download roms but they'll download way slower because of how the site makes money. Im not saying these sites don't have the right to exist just no one should use them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2018)

TheZander said:


> It's lame. It impedes the effectiveness of the website. I'm not saying they shouldn't do it, i think shady bs websites should do all the shady crap they want. I just don't think anyone should go to them nor feel bad when they get taken down. Screw them and their greasy malware infested bitcoin mining computer. People go-to web sites to download roms but they'll download way slower because of how the site makes money. Im not saying these sites don't have the right to exist just no one should use them.


That sounds like a failure of implementation rather than a failure at the concept level.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 9, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> That sounds like a failure of implementation rather than a failure at the concept level.


It's evolution of notorious websites. Nobody likes popups back in the day they were every where and impeded everything and slowed everything down. They do what they're intended to do but from an end user perspective it's an obstacle they do not have to hurtle.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2018)

Chary said:


> I feel like Emuparadise "dying" would be much easier for many to deal with if Nintendo just actually provided a way for users to purchase their classic titles on a digital storefront in an easy manner on the Switch. Something like...a Virtual Console...nahhh, that'd be a terrible idea.



Nintendo's gonna Nintendo, that would make too much sense. I say "screw them" and just keep on using ROMs.


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 9, 2018)

Yep,I called it. I knew they would be next. Sucks. There are other places like that eye site. As well as p2p like direct connect. Russians have everything


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2018)

TheZander said:


> It's evolution of notorious websites. Nobody likes popups back in the day they were every where and impeded everything and slowed everything down. They do what they're intended to do but from an end user perspective it's an obstacle they do not have to hurtle.



I have seen mining scripts allow a variable percentage of CPU (and said variable work well). 100%ing the CPU of every visitor to site for the duration of their visit would be in poor taste from where I sit but again that would be a failure of implementation.

If we all seem to agree that websites can try to show adverts (costing me some screen real estate and some bandwidth) I fail to see how asking someone to chuck in some calculation cycles becomes wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

rest in piece emuparadise, you were my trusted rom site. now your gone. you will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 9, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I have seen mining scripts allow a variable percentage of CPU (and said variable work well). 100%ing the CPU of every visitor to site for the duration of their visit would be in poor taste from where I sit but again that would be a failure of implementation.
> 
> If we all seem to agree that websites can try to show adverts (costing me some screen real estate and some bandwidth) I fail to see how asking someone to chuck in some calculation cycles becomes wrong.


It's not about ethics of the site. It makes no difference to me what a man does to make a living. But in today's day in Internet age it is easy enough to get the same service or product without dealing with that old site. Back in the day before i knew about adblockers and just had the popup blocker in the Google toolbar i would still disable all images, javascript, all kinds of crap to make the site navigatable. These captcha, paid for link redirector websites and services are stupid to put up with.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 9, 2018)

Nintendo sucks.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 9, 2018)

Look at Nintendo and its bullshit.
They think that by going after romsites people would want to actually pay for the mediocre lame-ass online service.
LOL Nintendo. suck it whole.

I will give you the middle finger and play all of my goddamn ROMs and whatever ROM I want without your stupid limitations or copyright bs through RetroArch on the Switch. Hackers beat you to backwards compatiblity with older games in it by almost a year, there is no point in doing their shitty service when we can play full romsets on RA.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 9, 2018)

now where did i put that Gasoline?.....no time like the present to burn shit


----------



## LuxerWap (Aug 9, 2018)

...People really shouldn't be upset about this. I am pretty sure the guys who uploads those files know the consequences and that their site can be down at any given time. Sorry, but that is how things are done here, like it or not.


----------



## Netboi (Aug 9, 2018)

Technically roms that are not available to the public for sale or discontinued by the company is not considered piracy. I hope a judge views this as some sort of fair use act, and shove it down those gaming industry lawyers. Call it a museum of video games and the charges will be dropped, fair enough.


----------



## crzyzeldafanatic (Aug 9, 2018)

damn


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Aug 9, 2018)

Were will I get my Tenkaichi 3 rom now?


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 9, 2018)

fuck you nintendo!! boycotting new shit.

give back me money for buying your POS classics.


----------



## Azgorath (Aug 9, 2018)

Luckily I downloaded ALL of their PSX2PSP eboot files before now. X-D


----------



## Zero Dozer (Aug 9, 2018)

Well, all the posting effort for nothing. Dropped off the place and told them they can delete my account if they want to.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Aug 9, 2018)

Good thing I got the deep web and contacts from there "has the song Don't stop me now on loop."


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 9, 2018)

So no place to get roms for translations ( I get some roms specially for old computers. Damn good site it was. Before I not even try prototype games for example NES, now gone... RIP


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Not anymore, they don't.



The f*ck? My account now goes to waste :/
EDIT: It’s still there, now with even more collections.


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 9, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> The f*ck? My account now goes to waste :/
> EDIT: It’s still there, now with even more collections.



How? I tried to download mame packs and and there is no download button


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2018)

Netboi said:


> Technically roms that are not available to the public for sale or discontinued by the company is not considered piracy. I hope a judge views this as some sort of fair use act, and shove it down those gaming industry lawyers. Call it a museum of video games and the charges will be dropped, fair enough.


Since fucking when? I have never seen an interpretation of law that would come close to that.

Closest thing to anything like that I have seen is ROMs that nobody knows or can trace the current owners of could fall under "abandonware", which is not a legal term, defence, or anything really and just something that some groups have pushed for it a few countries (and got nowhere with). Everything else, unless dedicated to the public domain or something similar, is still a copyrighted work.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 9, 2018)

wiewiec said:


> How? I tried to download mame packs and and there is no download button



You must sign into the EPForums and search for "No-Intro" (the post has over a million views).
Over there, you can download whole rom collections from Mega.nz


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Since fucking when? I have never seen an interpretation of law that would come close to that.
> 
> Closest thing to anything like that I have seen is ROMs that nobody knows or can trace the current owners of could fall under "abandonware", which is not a legal term, defence, or anything really and just something that some groups have pushed for it a few countries (and got nowhere with). Everything else, unless dedicated to the public domain or something similar, is still a copyrighted work.


I imagine it's some "they didn't even try to make money with that, so the pirate copy is not unfairly competing with the original product" but yeah, it doesn't work exactly that way


----------



## Disco (Aug 9, 2018)

I hope they will return someday, maybe without N's roms... They still host the roms and isos, just not providing DL links on their site trough normal means....


----------



## spectral (Aug 9, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> I imagine it's some "they didn't even try to make money with that, so the pirate copy is not unfairly competing with the original product" but yeah, it doesn't work exactly that way



Unfortunately imaginary law doesn't tend to hold up in court.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 9, 2018)

Nintendo are to blame for this. Pathetic that they took down the entire site when it's not even ther property, EP listened when they took down Nintendo ROMs so why do another strike? Also, the Direct and the takedown of EP were mere hours apart, there's some kind of correlation.

The way we're going now we'll only ever be able to play the top 40 games, and nothing else


----------



## spectral (Aug 9, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> Nintendo are to blame for this. Pathetic that they took down the entire site when it's not even ther property, EP listened when they took down Nintendo ROMs so why do another strike? Also, the Direct and the takedown of EP were mere hours apart, there's some kind of correlation.
> 
> The way we're going now we'll only ever be able to play the top 40 games, and nothing else



They took down the Nintendo games but they put them back on again after a while, or at least most of them.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 9, 2018)

spectral said:


> They took down the Nintendo games but they put them back on again after a while, or at least most of them.


Oh. Wasn't aware of this.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 9, 2018)

That's okay.. There are plentiful out there that I know where. It was a good memories that I used a long time ago. No worries, if oyu know where then you will be fine because I do. I am not worrying about that one.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 9, 2018)

PvD79 said:


> Roms are going to go further and further underground it looks like



Not really. There are so plentiful of roms and isos that are private somewhere if you knew where. I do and I dont have a problem finding them. Just please dont pm me where to find them, alright ?


----------



## ObitoPSHHHH (Aug 9, 2018)

The website is working again but they removed every download link from it.


----------



## switchbricker (Aug 9, 2018)

Can't say I'm too sad about it. They never had MD5 perfect ISOs anyway. Still, this is a bad precedent.


----------



## duwen (Aug 9, 2018)

Emuparadise was only ever a last resort for me (generally only used it if I was having issues with a rom obtained elsewhere, or when I just wanted a single title rather than a whole romset). Their roms often weren't as labeled; wrong region, wrong revision, etc. ...and the site's front end was hideous.
There are far better collections, organised much better, on dedicated private bittorrent trackers. Sites like Emu Paradise have been kind of outdated for a decade or so. Even places like that iso site that rely on file hosts feel like a relic of the internet.

It's a shame, and it will be missed, but it really won't impact my ability to find the roms I want to play.
I'd recommend any EP refugees do some research and look into signing up at the various private bittorrent communities that have been serving the rom and emulation enthusiasts since the turn of the millennium.


----------



## l13f4k3 (Aug 9, 2018)

i do have most of VG libraries backed up, but it was always easier to find a game in EP than in my own HDD. you will be missed EP u.u


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 9, 2018)

Nertz! That place was golden, especially when you needed a one off for something like Saturn, PCE CD, PSP, and PS1. Most Nintendo stuff will still be found elsewhere somewhat easily.


----------



## DarkOrb (Aug 9, 2018)

But most people won't visit Emuparadise for their "retro gaming community" because there are better communities for this exact purpose. Come one, let it die! No need to beat a dead horse.

And congratz to Nintendo! Thanks to your "hard work", in a few decades many old games will disappear into oblivion.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Not really. There are so plentiful of roms and isos that are private somewhere if you knew where. I do and I dont have a problem finding them. Just please dont pm me where to find them, alright ?



Well then they are underground if the only way to get them is through private means.



Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> The f*ck? My account now goes to waste :/
> EDIT: It’s still there, now with even more collections.



Lies, I just looked and they're not there, so......not sure where you got that info


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 9, 2018)

AAARGH


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well then they are underground if the only way to get them is through private means.



That's right.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> That's right.



Well that's certainly helpful


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well that's certainly helpful


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Aug 9, 2018)

Well that sucks. Rest in peace.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2018)

Man, I am glad to have my Super NT with my SD2SNES; now that it supports SA-1 (still in beta) and SuperFX/GSU support, it's pretty much the best way to play Snes on modern displays. Checkmate, Nintendo.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 9, 2018)

I couldn't find most of what I searched for on there as of late anyways, which was mainly SNES and GB(A) games, so the news kind of falls on deaf ears.


----------



## depaul (Aug 9, 2018)

Seriously nintendo? So what's the point of shutting down Emuparadise? the only "roms" they're hosting are for Gamecube and backward, which are found everywhere to be honest, even on Google/Apple App Store. Even Wii Isos, that are more than a decade old, can't be found on that site.

You'd rather shut down sites hosting Switch/3DS releases! That's where you should focus your energy!


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Aug 9, 2018)

GOod thing I got most from the site stashed somehwere. you can always PM me if youre searching for something. Stupid mafia nintendo guys.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 9, 2018)

Chrisssj2 said:


> GOod thing I got most from the site stashed somehwere. you can always PM me if youre searching for something. Stupid mafia nintendo guys.


PM from somewhere else, you mean. Best not share them on this site.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 9, 2018)

dam shame when a rom/iso site goes down, not for piracy but for the fact that they are doing a much better job of keeping an archive of all these game rather then letting them be lost to time then any game company, it's a necessity as discs and game carts don't last forever


----------



## KnightHart (Aug 9, 2018)

I can understand blocking other sites with roms, but blocking that paradise site...
Nintendo stepped on a road of war...


----------



## DS1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Very sad, especially since I feel like that 's where everyone went to get the rom of games that had been translated by prominent translation groups (a translation patch is nothing without the rom...). I know it's where I went any time I read about an interesting Japanese cult classic PSX or SNES title on HG101.

The worst part is that most of those games AREN'T readily available, even if you put in the money and effort. Around 2014 I went to Japan and spent a few days in around 20 retro game shops... I only found three games on my huge wishlist.


----------



## hatchcanon (Aug 10, 2018)

I remember learning about roms in high school... This was where I went but damn it's been a long time


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2018)

Just stumbled upon a few treasure troves


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Just stumbled upon a few treasure troves



Yeah a 5 second search will give you everything you need. Even if the speeds are trash half the time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Yeah a 5 second search will give you everything you need. Even if the speeds are trash half the time.



Oh, not where I found they're  not.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Aug 10, 2018)

i got a 4tb hard drive with the complete game  downloads  of all the systems so i got no issues  with the take down since i have everything.


----------



## console (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm very sad about Emuparadise. I used for many years and share with my friends and family. I love Emuparadise a lot! Sad for this to be gone. Good old memories of huge game library files on internet. 

But still plenty few websites on search engines. Don't use Google search that is why have built in filter system to block warez websites around in year 2012 - 2016 to make everyone look for games are get a lot of hard to find on internet. Startpage / Ixquick search engines do help us and people much easier find games on internet than Google/Bing/Yahoo/etc search engines that block warez websites.

RIP Emuparadise


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2018)

Glad I have a 2 TB USB HDD


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Aug 10, 2018)

emudise was nice, shame, good thing for backups on HDD, tho if each rom site is taken down like these ones, is cool affected also?
it sucks this day and age for emulation. but if you've got backups on hdd etc, you're good I guess 
if not, well it just sucks


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2018)

2DSGamerdude said:


> emudise was nice, shame, good thing for backups on HDD, tho if each rom site is taken down like these ones, is *redacted* affected also?
> it sucks this day and age for emulation. but if you've got backups on hdd etc, you're good I guess
> if not, well it just sucks



That one cool location doesn't have Nintendo ROMs, but other places, well, see for yourself.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Aug 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> That one cool location doesn't have Nintendo ROMs, but other places, well, see for yourself.



yeah, that cool in the past at one point used to host nintendo games, but after sometime stopped,
I just hope that there will be some sites that will have games etc still up, not everything is taken down I mean,
cause the way this looks, it's spreading like a damn virus.

and the net isn't company CDN, lol.


----------



## depaul (Aug 10, 2018)

You can't fight piracy that way.
This will only lead to more and more rom hosting sites, since hosting costs nowadays are very cheap. Simply people will soon forget about emuparadise and new ones will emerge instead (romparadise, romhistory, romfactory... yes just my imagination, with all my respect to emuparadise)

The only way to fight piracy imho is to prevent it in the first place, i.e create a console that is hard to hack (example : Xbox one, PS4 previously).


----------



## SG6000 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> Khinsider has a massive archive of video game music that you can use
> 
> Just google khinsider video game soundtracks and its the first link



This is the site I worry about because it has mountains of rare music material. Between vgmrips and one or two other vgm repositories a lot of what I'm interested is covered nicely but khinsider is the only place with great quality audio rips of, say, 80's Japanese VGM vinyl.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 10, 2018)

console said:


> I'm very sad about Emuparadise. I used for many years and share with my friends and family. I love Emuparadise a lot! Sad for this to be gone. Good old memories of huge game library files on internet.
> 
> But still plenty few websites on search engines. Don't use Google search that is why have built in filter system to block warez websites around in year 2012 - 2016 to make everyone look for games are get a lot of hard to find on internet. Startpage / Ixquick search engines do help us and people much easier find games on internet than Google/Bing/Yahoo/etc search engines that block warez websites.
> 
> RIP Emuparadise


Even then I will often stumble upon ROM sites just when Googling a game without "ROM" or "download" in the search term.


----------



## thekarter104 (Aug 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Glad I have a 2 TB USB HDD



Time to start a ROM site on the deep web


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2018)

thekarter104 said:


> Time to start a ROM site on the deep web



Actually I have three USB HDDs, two 1 TB and 1 2TB, I think


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Aug 11, 2018)

to this day i still wonder why there's a picture of samus on the left...


----------



## Disco (Aug 11, 2018)

Because Samus is awesome 

And of course they were endorsed by nintendo


----------



## Obveron (Aug 13, 2018)

Emuparadise lost.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 13, 2018)

I have no problem in getting software that is not being sold anymore. If the owner of the IP, doesn't want to sell his product, then it's a shame... I will have to use the net....
But emuparadise, hosted a lot of games that were being sold by their owners (Sony, Nintendo, Sega, Microsoft, Capcom, etc). So it was an expected death.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 14, 2018)

-snip-

Well you dump them, from the Media you own.  You don't own the media? Then you have no rights to use their software at all.
"Hey but i pay for them game in the 90s, then i sold it to a guy, why should i pay again for it!!" You sold the game, then you sold the rights to use it too....


Would you like, if i go to your house and use your blender, without your permission???

The software belongs to them and they have the right to ask a site NOT to host their stuff...  Is doesn't matter if Nintendo is filthy rich or not, it is their property and they do what they want with it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Sadly that's how it will have to go.
> Nintendo with his fucking bullshit are pushing us towards torrenting ROMs.
> Then so be it, good luck trying to fucking delete romsets from a torrent you assholes.


Not only that, but really screwing with game preservation. Because it wasn't just first party Nintendo titles. I never seen Nintendo host battle toads in the vc. Or (input game that is not in the vc) so why do they feel like they have to COMPLETELY destroy the site. Why couldn't they just ask for their first parties to be removed, and anything else could stay.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WildDog said:


> Well you dump them, from the Media you own.  You don't own the media? Then you have no rights to use their software at all.
> "Hey but i pay for them game in the 90s, then i sold it to a guy, why should i pay again for it!!" You sold the game, then you sold the rights to use it too....
> 
> 
> ...


Yah but dumping a nes cart? Umm. that requires specific tools that almost nobody has. And what if they own the game, but due to it's age, it no longer reads? Then what do you do? Should the person in question try to find another cart. But what is the point of that? Nintendo isn't getting any of the money since it's a 3rd party market. And what if it's a prototype, something almost no one in the world has access to and only 1 prototype exist. Should you then just walk to that persons house who has that very rare prototype?


----------



## WildDog (Aug 14, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Not only that, but really screwing with game preservation. Because it wasn't just first party Nintendo titles. I never seen Nintendo host battle toads in the vc. Or (input game that is not in the vc) so why do they feel like they have to COMPLETELY destroy the site. Why couldn't they just ask for their first parties to be removed, and anything else could stay.



oh common the "I PRESERVE HISTORY!!" is a poor excuse, most people use those site to pirate games. Nintendo asked them to remove THEIR stuff, not every single rom of every single system.... Emuparadise removed everything, because they knew what they were doing is not legal.. Even if you read their letter, you will see is not the first time they get a warning and that they had to move from host to host...

About preserving the gaming history, get the real deal, dump a rom of it(so you can enjoy it). Store the original media in a nice box that will protect it.

There are tools out there to dump old nintendo carts are they cheap or easy to find? That's a whole different history.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

WildDog said:


> oh common the "I PRESERVE HISTORY!!" is a poor excuse, most people use those site to pirate games. Nintendo asked them to remove THEIR stuff, not every single rom of every single system.... Emuparadise removed everything, because they knew what they were doing is not legal.. Even if you read their letter, you will see is not the first time they get a warning and that they had to move from host to host...
> 
> About preserving the gaming history, get the real deal, dump a rom of it(so you can enjoy it). Store the original media in a nice box that will protect it.


Hey quote my entire thing, because you left a Important thing out. And no they did take everything. Loveroms for example didn't just only host Nintendo first parties, they did in deed host smaller games. And let me remind you this.
Physical media doesn't last forever. There are several problems to your thinking.
1. So you said dump the game. Well there is a problem. And that is getting the tools to dump them. Not only does it require specialized hardware, but it also requires the person to make sure that their cart is in perfect condition, which hint, every single piece of physical media is being destroyed every time it's used. So they likely might not be able to dump a game they own because the game is no longer readable out right.
2. These sites didn't just host Nintendo roms. They hosted other consoles, this isn't just about Nintendo. Because I'm pretty sure you heard the loverom case. Which that is more cut and dry. But even then, it didn't just provide first parties. It did include a few lesser known non 1st party titles.
3. The other problem is Nintendo said pretty much EVERY SINGLE GAME FROM THEIR PLATFORM. Which includes rare 3rd party titles on their system.
So when these sites get taken down. Regardless of closing doors themselves, or legal action. It doesn't just effect Nintendo. It isn't just their games that are being taken. But the lesser known consoles and abandon ware games get disappear with them. Which even those may require special tools just to dump or may be unreadable.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 14, 2018)

1)You can find the tools in the web to dump old carts. Are they cheap? Not really. But that's a whole different history
2)They removed everything because they didn't want to face any more problems... Every single rom has a copyright holder that can do the same as nintendo  and they know it.
3)Games that were released for Nintendo system had an agreement to release them. So Nintendo has the right to ask to stop hosting games that were sold for a Nintendo console.

About not lasting forever, they last more than you think. I still have Music Cds from 1991 that i still play,  old nes cart from the late 80s that were not stored in a good way, that are still working like a charm.... If you store them the proper way, they can last for a long long long time...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

WildDog said:


> 1)You can find the tools in the web to dump old carts. Are they cheap? Not really. But that's a whole different history
> 2)They removed everything because they didn't want to face any more problems... Every single rom has a copyright holder that can do the same as nintendo  and they know it.
> 3)Games that were released for Nintendo had a special agreement to release them. So Nintendo has the right to ask to stop hosting games that were sold for a Nintendo console.


Problem with your first point. And I've stated it before. These games are old. So how would the person dump the game, if it's unreadable?
2. Yes they can do the same, but should they do it?
That's my big gripe here. No other company, it's only Nintendo that goes after these sites.
And this is where another thing annoys me.
3. what replacement will Nintendo offer?
So let me explain, Nintendo takes down a romsite. It included third party games, games that the individual owned but is no longer playable due to the carts age. Where is the replacement for that game?
And even then, if Nintendo doesn't offer a replacement, then the person has to go buy a working copy from potentially a scalper and then do you want to support that kind of business?
Let's pretend earth bound on the wiiu (or just the wiiu) hasn't happened or existed. So let's say a perfectly good person, who bought earthbound as a kid, and his cart finally fails. He goes online to hopefully emulate it. But uh oh, Nintendo took down the romsite. So the person blissfully unware of the rarity of the game decides to check a 3rd party seller, and find it's for over 400 dollars. Is Nintendo benefiting from this? What profit is the company loosing? And does this help the consumer at all. And this doesn't just apply to earthbound. It doesn't even have to just apply to rare games, as each cart reaches it's end. The older games, even if not rare, will become more expensive to buy due to the slowly shrinking pool of functioning games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And here is another thing. And your going to hate me once I say it.
*I pirated bayonetta on the wiiu. And when I played it, I wanted to buy the game on the switch the moment it was announced.*
Pirating a game, can encourage people to buy a game. If it's a  genuinely a good product then the consumer will buy it. And serveral days after bayonetta was released on switch, I bought it. And this isn't my first time pirating a game, and then buying it. And that's another thing
Emulating a lesser known game can make someone want to find a real copy of it.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 14, 2018)

1)They are NOT that old. You didn't take care them, well is not Nintendo fault.
2)Because they may not want people use their property without their permission??
3)Nintendo doesn't have to give you any replacement. Again, you got the game and didn't take care of it, that's your problem.
They are company, they want to profit.. If they don't see profit in selling "x" game they won't sell it. Even if they don't sell it, they are still the owners of it.

Hadn't they released the earthbound for the WIIU, it doesn't mean you can use their property without their granting permission to it.
A 3rd party can sell the game for the price they want, is a free market, the price is too high. DON'T BUY it. If he doesn't get any buyer he will have to lower the price.


LoL how can i hate someone because they use pirated software, i just think is not right. What you told me about bayonetta is the same excuse a friend of mine use. "HEY I WANT TO SEE IF I LIKE IT!!! THEN I BUY"  sure thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

WildDog said:


> 1)They are NOT that old. You didn't take care them, well not Nintendo fault.
> 2)Because they may not want people use their property without their permission??
> 3)Nintendo doesn't have to give you any replacement. Again, you got the game and didn't take care of it, that's your problem.
> They are company, they want to profit.. If they don't see profit in selling "x" game they won't sell it. Even if they don't sell it, they are still the owners of it.
> ...


Yes they are that old, the nes was release in the united states in 1983. Do the math. It is 2018. That's 35 years old. Snes 28 years old. Nintendo 64 is now 22 years old.
That is old. regardless of how you look at it. And no these carts can be taken care of, but by wear and tear, they will break. And many have, regardless of how well this individuals have taken care of them.
And even then! Jumping platforms and looking at ps1 games, they are suffering from disc rot. Completely unusable in some cases! Even when taken care of!

I wouldn't say these carts are going to die in the next 3 years. But ten years from now? What is going to happen, oxidization is constantly happening. Materials in those carts can be slowly destroyed by it. And simple wear and tear by putting in the game into a console also puts strain on it's life. And then your ignoring manufacturing imperfections.  Which could cause a game to reach it's end of life sooner.




WildDog said:


> LoL how can i hate someone because they use pirated software, i just think is not right. What you told me about bayonetta is the same excuse a friend of mine use. "HEY I WANT TO SEE IF I LIKE IT!!! THEN I BUY"  sure thing.


Good question, and let me ask you this.
*Did piracy make me give Nintendo money.*
I mean, you did say they want profit right? and it's not a excuse, if you want, I can take a picture of the physical copy I own.



WildDog said:


> About not lasting forever, they last more than you think. I still have Music Cds from 1991 that i still play,  old nes cart from the late 80s that were not stored in a good way, that are still working like a charm.... If you store them the proper way, they can last for a long long long time...


https://www.kotaku.com.au/2017/02/cds-are-beginning-to-rot/ so using the fridge? Just because you can still use it now just fine, doesn't mean it won't fail in the next 10 years.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 14, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Yes they are that old, the nes was release in the united states in 1983. Do the math. It is 2018. That's 35 years old. Snes 28 years old. Nintendo 64 is now 22 years old.
> That is old. regardless of how you look at it. And no these carts can be taken care of, but by wear and tear, they will break. And many have, regardless of how well this individuals have taken care of them.
> And even then! Jumping platforms and looking at ps1 games, they are suffering from disc rot. Completely unusable in some cases! Even when taken care of!
> 
> ...



LOL 35 years is far far from being old... There are still vinyls from the 50s that work just fine and those vinyls are by design way more prone to degradation and tear than a nes cart or a CD. Disc rot is an issue if you threat your disc like crap. I bought a good amount of music cds late 80s early 90s. All of them are still wokring, no rot at all.. A few friends own a few thousands of music cd from the early 90s, no rot...
Rot happens to cheap CD-R and crappy original cds. A good quality cd that you threated good, will last more than  our lifespan.

This is the part you are missing, if you owned the media from a long time, most likely you had time to make a dump of the rom.  I dumped my PS1 games early 00s, so i don't use the disc.  I don't even remember when was the last time i plugged my PSX and used it. I use emulator and the rom i dumped myself.
You can do the same with every single media you own.
Let's say you got the media right now? Then DUMP it as soon as you get it.
Want to safeguard the data from media degration, the DUMP the roms from it.

All excuses to say that "It's OK to pirate"
I don't know if piracy make you give Nintendo money. The point is that Nintendo the owner of those roms, don't want you to use their stuff without their permission.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 14, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> 2. Yes they can do the same, but should they do it?
> That's my big gripe here. No other company, it's only Nintendo that goes after these sites.



I don't really care about either side of this debate but that statement simply isn't true - both first party and third party studios have been issuing takedown notices to these websites for years.


----------



## Gold_Experience (Aug 14, 2018)

I knew this day would come. That's why I invested in a 2tb hard drive and exported the games I already own.


----------



## Mrperson0 (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyone who uses the "I preserve history" excuse for downloading roms is a flat out liar. If you were truly trying to preserve history, you would spend your hard earned money on trying to buy every video game out there, and backing them up legally.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 14, 2018)

Mrperson0 said:


> Anyone who uses the "I preserve history" excuse for downloading roms is a flat out liar. If you were truly trying to preserve history, you would spend your hard earned money on trying to buy every video game out there, and backing them up legally.


I can easily see anyone doing it to "preserve history", but i'd assume most here mean to expand their game collection and maybe history if they don't wipe it by the time all the sites go down.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2018)

Mrperson0 said:


> Anyone who uses the "I preserve history" excuse for downloading roms is a flat out liar. If you were truly trying to preserve history, you would spend your hard earned money on trying to buy every video game out there, and backing them up legally.



Except, that's impossible because not every single game can be legally purchased on a digital storefront. How the bloody hell do you expect people to buy every single damned game in existence? You can't, because there are only small fractions of games digitally available, so please, keep on bitching about piracy ad infinitum.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 14, 2018)

There's always *The Bay*...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Except, that's impossible because not every single game can be legally purchased on a digital storefront. How the bloody hell do you expect people to buy every single damned game in existence? You can't, because there are only small fractions of games digitally available, so please, keep on bitching about piracy ad infinitum.


How does the thing being in downloadable format or not play into things?


----------



## BiggieCheese (Aug 14, 2018)

Shelling out 100 dollars bucks a pop to some rando on eBay for a old game that’s been out of production for several years with no digital release in sight that he also had no hand whatsoever in making doesn’t sound very appealing to me, to be frank.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> How does the thing being in downloadable format or not play into things?



The fact that there is no legal avenue to legally obtain most old game, what the hell are people supposed to, sit idly by and hope Nintendo offers their entire library? Sorry, but the way Nintendo's been handling
the ROM site closures but then not offering games besides NES games is bullshit. Hate me for my opinions if you must, but until Nintendo offers a good system to download and keep games, instead of the stupid rental paid online, I'm downloading
whatever the hell I please.

It shouldn't matter the reason why people get ROMs.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The fact that there is no legal avenue to legally obtain most old game, what the hell are people supposed to, sit idly by and hope Nintendo offers their entire library? Sorry, but the way Nintendo's been handling
> the ROM site closures but then not offering games besides NES games is bullshit. Hate me for my opinions if you must, but until Nintendo offers a good system to download and keep games, instead of the stupid rental paid online, I'm downloading
> whatever the hell I please.
> 
> It shouldn't matter the reason why people get ROMs.


Amen.
Not to mention the stupid fact that they keep offering the same fucking games they always do for each console.
Less than 5% of the goddamn library of the system, and one clear example of this is the N64.
Good fucking luck trying to make Nintendo offer something outside the usual Super Mario 64, Zelda and Pokemon, because god forbid they offer something outside those.

Sorry but fuck Nintendo and their bullshit service.
I will continue using ROMs.
I don't have to pay for a game I already have with every new fucking console they release, and with ROMs I don't have to pray to see if a certain game I have from a specific console will be added to their usual bullshit library they always offer.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The fact that there is no legal avenue to legally obtain most old game, what the hell are people supposed to, sit idly by and hope Nintendo offers their entire library? Sorry, but the way Nintendo's been handling
> the ROM site closures but then not offering games besides NES games is bullshit. Hate me for my opinions if you must, but until Nintendo offers a good system to download and keep games, instead of the stupid rental paid online, I'm downloading
> whatever the hell I please.
> 
> It shouldn't matter the reason why people get ROMs.


The second hand market seems to be doing fairly well these days and is plenty legal.

I still don't know why people seem in any way concerned about these ROM site closures as well. If they want to note it then so be it, to get any kind of worried seems so very strange. ROM site decides legal pressure is too much and closes is on par with "sun rose today".


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 14, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> The second hand market seems to be doing fairly well these days and is plenty legal.
> 
> I still don't know why people seem in any way concerned about these ROM site closures as well. If they want to note it then so be it, to get any kind of worried seems so very strange. ROM site decides legal pressure is too much and closes is on par with "sun rose today".


I think the most aggravating thing about all of this is not Emuparadise walking away from ROM and BIOS sharing, but rather the fact that this marks like the 5th romsite that's been taken down within these last months, that kinda raises some red flags towards people.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> The second hand market seems to be doing fairly well these days and is plenty legal.
> 
> I still don't know why people seem in any way concerned about these ROM site closures as well. If they want to note it then so be it, to get any kind of worried seems so very strange. ROM site decides legal pressure is too much and closes is on par with "sun rose today".



Yes, but overpriced as hell; old games in digital format are way more convenient than lugging around clunky carts. Nintendo has been overly litigious and is launching a service with only 20 NES games we've seen a million times before. Sorry, but I refuse to pay for price-gouged secondhand games and for NES games with online that you can't even keep.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I think the most aggravating thing about all of this is not Emuparadise walking away from ROM and BIOS sharing, but rather the fact that this marks like the 5th romsite that's been taken down within these last months, that kinda raises some red flags towards people.


I on the other hand would see a ROM site go down and figure it business as usual. There are a million others, and a million more will take their place when they are gone. Update your bookmarks and carry on with life.



the_randomizer said:


> old games in digital format are way more convenient than lugging around clunky carts.


True, nothing stopping you from having a cart and playing a copy of it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I on the other hand would see a ROM site go down and figure it business as usual. There are a million others, and a million more will take their place when they are gone. Update your bookmarks and carry on with life.
> 
> 
> True, nothing stopping you from having a cart and playing a copy of it.



I mean, I have what I consider the best possible Snes setup. Analogue Super NT with an SD2SNES flashcart (and now that it has both GSU-1/2 and SA-1 support), HDMI scaling for 1080p signals, it's perfection.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

lol everyone is overreacting roms are not going anywhere.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

ip60 said:


> lol everyone is overreacting roms are not going anywhere.


I agree. There are many romsets archived on the Internet. They are easy to find and the download speed is very fast.


----------



## Mrperson0 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Except, that's impossible because not every single game can be legally purchased on a digital storefront. How the bloody hell do you expect people to buy every single damned game in existence? You can't, because there are only small fractions of games digitally available, so please, keep on bitching about piracy ad infinitum.



Uhh, have you not seen ACTUAL collectors who have done things such as obtain every N64 game and whatnot? People who devote the time and money to do that are the same ones who would truly be "preserving history".


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2018)

Mrperson0 said:


> Uhh, have you not seen ACTUAL collectors who have done things such as obtain every N64 game and whatnot? People who devote the time and money to do that are the same ones who would truly be "preserving history".



Good for them if they have the money, but cartridges wear out, CDs wear out, physical media has a finite lifespan. Can't preserve games that are inoperative.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 14, 2018)

Mrperson0 said:


> Uhh, have you not seen ACTUAL collectors who have done things such as obtain every N64 game and whatnot? People who devote the time and money to do that are the same ones who would truly be "preserving history".


Those are people that have a very good income to actually put into these kind of things.
Collector's usually have way too much money on their hands to actually collect things which tend to be high value.
90% of the people won't have that kind of money nor effort, but sure, go for that as an example.

And physical stuff has a cycle of life too, it will wear out over time, not to mention CD's are so easy to scratch, and hardware gets eaten over time due to moisture.


----------



## Mrperson0 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Good for them if they have the money, but cartridges wear out, CDs wear out, physical media has a finite lifespan. Can't preserve games that are inoperative.



You can literally buy a backup device to back them up. This is not illegal to do AFAIK, just sharing your backups or downloading others' backups is.

Once again, it's amazing how pirates will try to defend piracy as much as they can.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Those are people that have a very good income to actually put into these kind of things.
> Collector's usually have way too much money on their hands to actually collect things which tend to be high value.
> 90% of the people won't have that kind of money nor effort, but sure, go for that as an example.
> 
> And physical stuff has a cycle of life too, it will wear out over time, not to mention CD's are so easy to scratch, and hardware gets eaten over time due to moisture.



Hate to break it to him, but physical games only last so long, connector pins oxydize/wear out, cartridge slots wear out, games in digital form simply last a lot longer. Drives can be backed up/cloned easily so yeah.



Mrperson0 said:


> You can literally buy a backup device to back them up. This is not illegal to do AFAIK, just sharing your backups or downloading others' backups is.


Uh, no duh, I know that, but very few people have the means to pay for some secondhand copy some jackass on eBay marked up to $100 for rare games. ROMs are really only hurting the secondhand sellers, boo freaking hoo.


Edit: Gee, hundreds of rare games, 100 dollars a piece, wow, I can afford that in fifty years!


----------



## Mrperson0 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh, no duh, I know that, but very few people have the means to pay for some secondhand copy some jackass on eBay marked up to $100 for rare games. ROMs are really only hurting the secondhand sellers, boo freaking hoo.



Very few Nintendo games reach that $100+ mark unless it's one of those NES championship ones. At that point, I highly doubt people would be willing to play them.

And ROMs hurt Nintendo as well since people would be less likely to buy the actual game on the eShop (normal game or Virtual Console). You cannot deny this.

Also, for some reason, people are blaming Nintendo when it was literally Emuparadise who truly jumped the gun. They didn't need to remove non-Nintendo (Arcade, Sony, etc.) roms/isos/etc. I doubt Nintendo even cared about the strategy guides.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2018)

Mrperson0 said:


> Very few Nintendo games reach that $100+ mark unless it's one of those NES championship ones. At that point, I highly doubt people would be willing to play them.
> 
> And ROMs hurt Nintendo as well since people would be less likely to buy the actual game on the eShop (normal game or Virtual Console). You cannot deny this.
> 
> Also, for some reason, people are blaming Nintendo when it was literally Emuparadise who truly jumped the gun. They didn't need to remove non-Nintendo (Arcade, Sony, etc.) roms/isos/etc. I doubt Nintendo even cared about the strategy guides.



No shit, Sherlock, but you have to realize not all of the Nintendo games are on the VC, for those games, no one is losing anything.  Who is getting hurt by ROM downloads for games that aren't available? No one.  Yes, Emuparadise should have kept the non Nintendo ROMs, but they went full pussy and dived off the deep end.  But until *every single* Nintendo game is digitally available for purchase, they can kiss my ass.  Screw the illegalities, they're not hurting much at all from lost ROM sales, the numbers don't figure. There's not even a VC on Switch and Wii U, abandoned.

I download whatever the hell I want, and no one, not even Nintendo, is going to stop people from doing it. If you don't like what I do, and we can't agree to disagree, I am done, so cut the white knighting please. I don't get why people blindly defend Nintendo.


----------



## Mrperson0 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But until *every single* Nintendo game is digitally available for purchase,



Here's the thing you and many other whiners do not understand. Many, many Nintendo games had third parties from back in the day that Nintendo to deal with, and it is impossible for Nintendo to reach out to them for a re-release. That is why only the popular games keep on getting re-released.



the_randomizer said:


> I download whatever the hell I want, and no one, not even Nintendo, is going to stop people from doing it. If you don't like what I do, and we can't agree to disagree,



There's is no ifs, ands, or buts about it. What you and many others are doing is illegal. It's safe to say that if you could, you would download every Switch game for free if possible.



the_randomizer said:


> I am done, so cut the white knighting please.



How is saying "X company has the right to protect their copyright" considered to be white-knighting?


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 14, 2018)

Mrperson0 said:


> people are blaming Nintendo when it was literally Emuparadise who truly jumped the gun. They didn't need to remove non-Nintendo (Arcade, Sony, etc.) roms/isos/etc. I doubt Nintendo even cared about the strategy guides.



I don't see it as jumping the gun. They have a community that they have spent 18 years building and they pretty much knew they were going to be the one of the next targets, who wouldn't want to protect something that they have worked on for the last 18 years ? What EP have done is a reasonable reaction. Much like GBATemp has has its roots in Sharing ROMS and moved away EP can do the same. 

As for the ROMS themselves, a lot of people already have a more or less complete archive of roms and old games (myself included) and people aren't gonna just stop sharing them.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't see Sega losing Sonic over fangames, romhacks and roms available.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Good for them if they have the money, but cartridges wear out, CDs wear out, physical media has a finite lifespan. Can't preserve games that are inoperative.


lol cartridges do not "wear out" such nonsense physical media exists physically  in real life not in digital bytes and bytes land.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mrperson0 said:


> You can literally buy a backup device to back them up. This is not illegal to do AFAIK, just sharing your backups or downloading others' backups is.
> 
> Once again, it's amazing how pirates will try to defend piracy as much as they can.


Wish i could like this 10000 times


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 14, 2018)

ip60 said:


> lol cartridges do not "wear out" such nonsense physical media exists physically  in real life not in digital bytes and bytes land.



Of course Cartridges can wear out what planet are you from because it's certainly not earth


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Of course Cartridges can wear out what planet are you from because it's certainly not earth


plz dude there are millions of carts and cd's out there, there is no wide spread corruption of these games.

This is how pirates make themselves feel better.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 14, 2018)

There is still only a finite amount of these items out there, largely not enough for everyone who wants one to actually own one.


----------



## Mrperson0 (Aug 14, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I don't see Sega losing Sonic over fangames, romhacks and roms available.



Remember when Sega was being assholes for literally removing YouTube videos of one of their own games (something Nintendo didn't do)? Pirates probably don't.



uiaad said:


> Of course Cartridges can wear out what planet are you from because it's certainly not earth



This is true, but we are not even close to the time where even NES cartridges would stop working as a whole.

What's next, should people not be forced to buy a 3DS if they want to play 3DS games?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2018)

ip60 said:


> plz dude there are millions of carts and cd's out there, there is no wide spread corruption of these games.
> 
> This is how pirates make themselves feel better.


https://www.kotaku.com.au/2017/02/cds-are-beginning-to-rot/
https://simplicable.com/new/data-rot
https://searchstorage.techtarget.com/definition/bit-rot
I'm just going to link these. and then tell me there is no possible way for widespread corruption.
Data rot is difficult to get more detail on. But disc rot is a thing. And that is caused by chemical reactions we don't have control over. Unless you want to put your cd in a fridge.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 15, 2018)

ip60 said:


> plz dude there are millions of carts and cd's out there, there is no wide spread corruption of these games.
> 
> This is how pirates make themselves feel better.


Carts and CDs do not wear out?
Man what a perfect world you must be living in, where there is no corrosion in cartridges nor scratches in disks.
Obviously carts well stored will not suffer from this,as they are somehow protected, but moisture in the air is certainly something that can wear out a cartridge.
Game consoles are the most known to suffer from this, as they are constantly exposed to sunlight and moisture from the air, but do not come claiming that carts nor CDs wear out, as that is a complete lie.



Mrperson0 said:


> Remember when Sega was being assholes for literally removing YouTube videos of one of their own games (something Nintendo didn't do)? Pirates probably don't.


Removing videos goes nowhere near the level of what Nintendo is doing since decades ago.
Sega might have done that, but really it goes nowhere near what Nintendo is attempting, videos are of minimal to zero importance, reviews come by the dozen and copyright infrigement in YT is something Nintendo is not free of charge from, as let's not forget that they have a full-blown monopoly on everything even closely resembling Nintendo content on every channel, as little as a simple piano cover to a playthrough or a portion of a game from any of their consoles.

Again, Nintendo's whole pre-millenia attitude and Empire is uncalled for, as there are plenty of other franchises and IPs from other companies that haven't even gone near losing any IP due to fangames, romhacks, roms available or even media of any kind (videos in the case of YouTube) from being online.
Sega and Sonic is a clear example of this, and they still hold the copyrights and distribution rights to anything Sonic, while still letting all the other media I mentioned alone.

Nintendo could learn a lot of things from other companies, more so from their old rival Sega in this kind of regards.
Just wait until Miyamoto dies and we'll see how well they hold up against all of this archaic bullshit of theirs.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Carts and CDs do not wear out?
> Man what a perfect world you must be living in, where there is no corrosion in cartridges nor scratches in disks.
> Obviously carts well stored will not suffer from this,as they are somehow protected, but moisture in the air is certainly something that can wear out a cartridge.
> Game consoles are the most known to suffer from this, as they are constantly exposed to sunlight and moisture from the air, but do not come claiming that carts nor CDs wear out, as that is a complete lie.
> ...


Not only that but fangames also caused someone to get a job.... and a make a very successful game that helped sega.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 15, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Not only that but fangames also caused someone to get a job.... and a make a very successful game that helped sega.


Exactly, it wouldn't hurt to take a lesson or two from them.
Nintendo is so full up their asses with their games right now that they feel they can't go wrong no matter what they do.
But as I said, they are being utterly proud of themselves, so that when Miyamoto's time arrives, they will be hit hard.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Aug 15, 2018)

shame i use that website to find roms i can't find on some websites.


----------



## Mrperson0 (Aug 15, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> as let's not forget that they have a full-blown monopoly on everything even closely resembling Nintendo content on every channel, as little as a simple piano cover to a playthrough or a portion of a game from any of their consoles.



lol, this is an outright lie. Amazing how so many Nintendo haters still don't know what the status is between Nintendo and YouTube. At the moment, Nintendo will ONLY content ID (take monetization of) videos that have games in this whitelist: https://r.ncp.nintendo.net/whitelist/

And even then, if they do that, you could literally sign up for the program through a per-video basis, and get a 60/40 (in your favor) split of any ad revenue. This is basically the same split that you would normally get through an MCN (very few people directly partner with Google since you don't get paid until you reach a $100 threshold).

And if Nintendo copyright claims a video NOT in that whitelist (usually through their bots) accidentally? You can dispute it and they will usually remove the content ID match.



ShadowOne333 said:


> Sega and Sonic is a clear example of this, and they still hold the copyrights and distribution rights to anything Sonic, while still letting all the other media I mentioned alone.



You can keep on trying to bring up Sega, but they are literally no longer on the same level as Nintendo anymore.



ShadowOne333 said:


> Just wait until Miyamoto dies and we'll see how well they hold up against all of this archaic bullshit of theirs.



Wow, you guys are truly amazing. I won't be surprised if Nintendo still tries to protect their copyright after he passes away. Thankfully it's only a very small minority that cares about stealing their work and trying to profit out of it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 15, 2018)

Mrperson0 said:


> lol, this is an outright lie. Amazing how so many Nintendo haters still don't know what the status is between Nintendo and YouTube. At the moment, Nintendo will ONLY content ID (take monetization of) videos that have games in this whitelist: https://r.ncp.nintendo.net/whitelist/
> 
> And even then, if they do that, you could literally sign up for the program through a per-video basis, and get a 60/40 (in your favor) split of any ad revenue. This is basically the same split that you would normally get through an MCN (very few people directly partner with Google since you don't get paid until you reach a $100 threshold).
> 
> And if Nintendo copyright claims a video NOT in that whitelist (usually through their bots) accidentally? You can dispute it and they will usually remove the content ID match.


How is that a lie?
I said they have a monopoly on Nintendo content through YouTube, I didn't say they removed videos at any point nor even hinted at it.
It's the whole copyright claims and de-monetization of what could have their content in it.
If that's not a monopoly, then I don't know what is.



Mrperson0 said:


> You can keep on trying to bring up Sega, but they are literally no longer on the same level as Nintendo anymore.


Perhaps they aren't, but if that's the case, the ones over-protecting their IP should be Sega, not Nintendo.



Mrperson0 said:


> Wow, you guys are truly amazing. I won't be surprised if Nintendo still tries to protect their copyright after he passes away. Thankfully it's only a very small minority that cares about stealing their work and trying to profit out of it.


What I meant was what position will Nintendo be once their supreme lord is no more.
They seem to so high up due to their outstanding success with the Switch and their IPs that if something like that happens, I'd like to see how well can Nintendo stand in front of the competition if they decide to continue with their archaic decision and without him.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Except, that's impossible because not every single game can be legally purchased on a digital storefront. How the bloody hell do you expect people to buy every single damned game in existence? You can't, because there are only small fractions of games digitally available, so please, keep on bitching about piracy ad infinitum.



Oh the game was never for sale??? Uhmm maybe, maybe, that means the OWNER of the game didn't want to release.. Maybe they don't want people using it..   But hey, who do they think they are...  How can they think they have rights over a piece of software they made and wasted money on it!!!  It belongs to the PEOPLE!!!
i'm right tovarisch???


It's easy, you didn't buy the game? Then you have NO right to use it. You don't like??? It's a shame but that's how it works. 
Let's say that Sony wants to erase every source code from the games they hold copyright. They can, it's THEIR stuff, not YOURS. They don't own you anything.
You don't like how nintendo behaves?  Well then don't buy a switch, make it flop... But people keep buying it.. So they are not going to change as long they have a good income.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow, I voice my opinions and people piss and moan like impotent sufferers. Bitch, bitch, bitch, that's all I see.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, I voice my opinions and people piss and moan like impotent sufferers. Bitch, bitch, bitch, that's all I see.




There's that complete lack of self awareness I missed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

barronwaffles said:


> There's that complete lack of self awareness I missed.



Wow, three people for me to add, that's a record.  This calls for a celebration.  I download ROMs, I don't support Nintendo's handling of this debacle, I suppose you want me to write it down in detail?


----------



## WildDog (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, I voice my opinions and people piss and moan like impotent sufferers. Bitch, bitch, bitch, that's all I see.



You are a funny guy.  Everyone is free to voice their opinion, that doesn't mean people is not able to point what's wrong with the opinion you voiced.
Flat earthers can give us their opinion that the earth is flat.. That doesn't mean people can't reply to them and point what's wrong with their opinion.

- Video Games(the software) have right holder they can do as they wish with the software. They don't own anything to the public. It's their property and they have the right to do what they want with it.

-"I preserve history" is a poor excuse when you don't want to say "I pirate games because i want". The history is preserved by musems and private owners that get their stuff the legal way.

-Emulators are in no danger because of this (Like a lot of people is saying in youtube...).  Can you point me to an emulator dev team that endorse downloading roms that you don't have a license from the net??    They will tell you "You must dump your own stuff!!"

-"But but media rot and decay!!!" aren't you a curator that preserve history??? then you should now how to preserve  media from decay( IT IS POSSIBLE!!)!

-"But but but i want to play it!!!"  Dump your own rom then preserve the media...

-"The tools  to dump rom from Nes cart are too expensive!!"  So?

-Are Scalpers greedy bastards? Yes, but they have the right to sell their used to stuff the price they see fit...  If i want to sell a rock for 1.000.000 I CAN... If someone is soo filthy rich and silly to paid that amount for a rock, it's their problem.   Too expensive?? DON'T BUY IT..  If there is no buyer, they will have to download the price.....   Economy 101.....

-"Sony, Nintendo, Microsoft, etc  ARE GREEDY!!!" Of course they are! they are after a profit, they are not the salvation army.. They want MONEY, that's why the invest so much in hardware and software developement, to get PROFIT BACK.  They are lucratives companies, they want money and there is nothing wrong with it.

-"ARGH I WON'T BUY ANYTHING FROM NINTENDO!!! That's great a way to give some weight to your opinion and if everyone acts the same, then nintendo will change their mind, when they start to see they are losing money.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, I voice my opinions and people piss and moan like impotent sufferers. Bitch, bitch, bitch, that's all I see.


If you voice an opinion you may well get questioned upon it. It is kind of how this internet lark works.
If you want "*pat pat* you're a good boy, a fine boy, a smart boy" then you found the wrong site.

Also you are the one crying over a bloody ROM site going down, like it does not happen every other day for the last... there were BBS which got smackdowns. Then considering it some great injustice and how it is your righteous cause to grab ROMs.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 15, 2018)

ip60 said:


> plz dude there are millions of carts and cd's out there, there is no wide spread corruption of these games.


How difficult is a Google search before posting?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Bitch, bitch, bitch, that's all I see.


Funny, that's what I see whenever you post anything :hmm:





monkeyman4412 said:


> Not only that but fangames also caused someone to get a job.... and a make a very successful game that helped sega.


Let's not forget the guy behind Jenesis DS that helped Sega make the DS port for the original Sonic games!

But Sega is different than Nintendo. Remember that they were biting really hard on people for the smallest things when they were a little more relevant than now. Remember this? https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/13glp8/sega_starts_quietly_removing_youtube_users_videos/


----------



## Kourin (Aug 15, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I don't see Sega losing Sonic over fangames, romhacks and roms available.


To be fair, said things are literally keeping Sonic alive. Mania was made by the author of a really good fangame.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 15, 2018)

Kourin said:


> To be fair, said things are literally keeping Sonic alive. Mania was made by the author of a really good fangame.


That's why Sega doesn't care about fan content, because they need it to keep the fire lit. 
Nintendo in the other hand doesn't need a lot from Hardcore fans, they will sell systems and games, because they are Nintendo and more people knows about them than the bible.

They are business, they want money and they will act on it's profits, that's  why  Sony killed the Vita and Nintendo killed the WII U, yet they kept alive older systems. It goes down to the profit.
If capcom can get a shitload of money from the Resident Evil 2 Remake, then soon you will have Re3 remake, Dino Remake, etc...  They got the idea to remake 2  after releasing the Remaster of "Remake" and Zero, they saw the market and the profit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> If you voice an opinion you may well get questioned upon it. It is kind of how this internet lark works.
> If you want "*pat pat* you're a good boy, a fine boy, a smart boy" then you found the wrong site.
> 
> Also you are the one crying over a bloody ROM site going down, like it does not happen every other day for the last... there were BBS which got smackdowns. Then considering it some great injustice and how it is your righteous cause to grab ROMs.



I didn't realize opinions on the internet could be taken seriously or actually matter, how silly of me. Anyway, I'm done here, this bullshit has gone on ad infinitum. Screw this.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 15, 2018)

I didn't know people liked old games this much tbh


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2018)

banjo2 said:


> I didn't know people liked old games this much tbh


joke?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't realize opinions on the internet could be taken seriously or actually matter, how silly of me. Anyway, I'm done here, this bullshit has gone on ad infinitum. Screw this.


So you were effectively just spamming up the thread before now? And you wonder why people take exception.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> So you were effectively just spamming up the thread before now? And you wonder why people take exception.



Whatever you say. I don't need an excuse to download ROMs, I'm sick of trying to defend myself, so I give up on my opinions, and what I say, it's  not worth it. You're more than welcome to block me, if that'll make you feel better. I'm done, I'm fucking done, stop following every damn thing I say, okay??


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 15, 2018)

I imagine an alternate past.  One in which Sony and Sega and Nintendo all were able to effectively crush piracy.  Instead of people huddling around their own computers and systems with "backups", we'd have seen lobbying to severely curtail the length of copyright.  Instead of having "the Tea Party" we would had "the Pac-Man Party"* that reduced copyright down to 20 years.  Instead of seeing things like the touring King Tut exhibit, we'd have libraries hosting the touring "Panzer Dragoon Saga (and Saturn) Collection".  Every library would have a game room where older and newer games were preserved and routinely played.

I'm not sure if it'd overall be a better world.  I just don't like to pretend the absurdity that without pirates all our precious games would be lost.  We have hoarders who want people to freely use their warez^W wares.  That's what libraries are all about.  We don't have that alternate past.  But parts of it we could make part of our future.  Preservation through trust-worthy foundations and reduced copyright.  That's the real thing we should be championing.

* Pills and trance music optional.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> I imagine an alternate past.  One in which Sony and Sega and Nintendo all were able to effectively crush piracy.  Instead of people huddling around their own computers and systems with "backups", we'd have seen lobbying to severely curtail the length of copyright.  Instead of having "the Tea Party" we would had "the Pac-Man Party"* that reduced copyright down to 20 years.  Instead of seeing things like the touring King Tut exhibit, we'd have libraries hosting the touring "Panzer Dragoon Saga (and Saturn) Collection".  Every library would have a game room where older and newer games were preserved and routinely played.
> 
> I'm not sure if it'd overall be a better world.  I just don't like to pretend the absurdity that without pirates all our precious games would be lost.  We have hoarders who want people to freely use their warez^W wares.  That's what libraries are all about.  We don't have that alternate past.  But parts of it we could make part of our future.  Preservation through trust-worthy foundations and reduced copyright.  That's the real thing we should be championing.
> 
> * Pills and trance music optional.



Copyright law as it is, is a convoluted mess and is in serious need of a major rewrite, especially for video games, but that's just me. 75 years is too bloody long.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 15, 2018)

How about this:

We wait 40 years and then we'll be able to have roms gallore without any stupid company annoying us about piracy, suing and shit


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> How about this:
> 
> We wait 40 years and then we'll be able to have roms gallore without any stupid company annoying us about piracy, suing and shit



Agreed, reduce the time to 40 years, that's a lot more reasonable IMO  Being overly litigious with no real good reason, other than "just because" is absolute bullshit XD


----------



## Chary (Aug 15, 2018)

That Zone site is dead, too. No more download links to warez. Will write up a thread


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

Chary said:


> That Zone site is dead, too. No more download links to warez. Will write up a thread


Really getting sick of companies' overly litigious, paranoid bull crap.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 15, 2018)

2


Chary said:


> That Zone site is dead, too. No more download links to warez. Will write up a thread





the_randomizer said:


> Really getting sick of companies' overly litigious, paranoid bull crap.


The "zone" (not THAT zone you sick bastard) is just changing hosts it seems. New site, same links.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

Memoir said:


> 2
> 
> 
> The "zone" (not THAT zone you sick bastard) is just changing hosts it seems. New site, same links.



I still stand by bashing Nintendo's overly litigious bullshit paranoia.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I still stand by bashing Nintendo's overly litigious bullshit paranoia.


Not paranoia, just abuse of power (right or not is a different discussion entirely)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Not paranoia, just abuse of power (right or not is a different discussion entirely)



What's weird is that this came out of the blue, before, they barely even done such widespread lawsuits, but now, many major sites get hit. And for what? Unless they're planning for something big on Switch,
I'm going to keep accruing ROM sets from anywhere that has them. So far, I've 20 GB on a backup HDD, they can suck it and quit acting like it's hurting their sales that badly.

"Oh no, those downloads of those ROMs whose company doesn't exist doesn't make money for us, let's sue the ROM site" Like secondhand sales of carts is helping them, either.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say. I don't need an excuse to download ROMs, I'm sick of trying to defend myself, so I give up on my opinions, and what I say, it's  not worth it. You're more than welcome to block me, if that'll make you feel better. I'm done, I'm fucking done, stop following every damn thing I say, okay??



You don't need excuses or rationales, however the ones you provided were pretty weak and thus could stand to be contemplated further.

"I'm sick of trying to defend myself, so I give up on my opinions, and what I say, it's  not worth it"
You seem to often do that when pressed even slightly on your opinions. Can't say it is a way I would care to approach the world and find it unfortunate that anybody would -- make a convincing argument and anybody can change my opinion on anything, it has happened on many an occasion and if I were to run away after the first encounter that would not have happened.

I don't block anybody, indeed I actually even removed my new search filters for the non ROM hacking 3ds sections the other day. Blocking people seems to be counter productive. Likewise I don't follow anybody -- anybody I happen to meet in a given discussion presumably got the same search result or saw the title/description in view new posts, if it happens more than once I would guess we share similar interests.


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Agreed, reduce the time to 40 years, that's a lot more reasonable IMO



IIRC there was actual research paper that did some calculations that suggested 14 years was the optimal copyright length.  I presume the exact figures would actually vary based upon a lot of presumptions made, but I'd say 40 is a lot longer than a really necessary term.  Consider, 40 years means literally all IBM PC (released in 1981) compatible software would still be copyrighted.  Space Invaders would just be being released into the Public Domain.  All the works of companies like Broderbund, Hal Labs, and many others would still be copyrighted (they formed in 1980).  Pac-Man (released in 1980) would still be copyrighted.

Compare that to 14 years.  With that term, Doom 3 would just not be going into the Public Domain.  [Near?] All Nintendo 64 games and older would be Public Domain.  The general environment would have 100s of Mario, Sonic, etc rip-offs and maybe we'd see a lot less sequels because it wouldn't be worth it to invest into a mascot so heavily that could be effectively reused in 14 years.  I mean, we effectively already see that sort of thing now on mobile, but it'd no longer be the case that people would seriously spend $60 for a game unless it seemed worth it.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say. I don't need an excuse to download ROMs, I'm sick of trying to defend myself,


Are you mad bro? 
This has nothing to do about feelings or what you fell is moral or not. This is about the law and right now, the law says that's not OK to host and make public roms  that you don't have any right to them. So Nintendo has all the rights to ask them to stop using their material..



kuwanger said:


> The general environment would have 100s of Mario, Sonic, etc rip-offs and maybe we'd see a lot less sequels because it wouldn't be worth it to invest into a mascot so heavily that could be effectively reused in 14 years.  I mean, we effectively already see that sort of thing now on mobile, but it'd no longer be the case that people would seriously spend $60 for a game unless it seemed worth it.



You know what's the problem with that?  You are not only going to see less sequels, but you are going to see a lot less of games...  Why would a company invest money in a game that they are not going to be able to get profit after 14 years?? Why waste money??
This is not about the love for the Art of Video games, this about profit. Sony put a lot of money to make God of War, not because they say "Hey let's make an awesome so people can enjoy!!" they wanted money and they knew kratos could bring it

When WB bought the rights to Mortal Kombat they did it thinking in the profit they could get from it. New games, comics, tv series... even re selling older games...  I will give you an example. One of my fav games is MK1,  i used to play a lot with my old 486, but sadly i lost the floopy disc. About a month ago  Gog put on  sale MK1,2,3 so i got it (Yes i'm a sucker i should be entitled to get it for free...).  WB got money from that sale and i bet that GoG sold a good amount of "MK1 till 3" Pack. Even if it is small ammount, it's pure profit, because they are just giving the file to gog from a  25 years old game and they got money from it.

You get great games, because the companies know they can profit from them. No Profit, then they will not invest money to make a game..


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 16, 2018)

WildDog said:


> You know what's the problem with that? You are not only going to see less sequels, but you are going to see a lot less of games... Why would a company invest money in a game that they are not going to be able to get profit after 14 years?? Why waste money??



So you think most companies are investing money today so that in 14 years they can keep selling the game at $2 a pop?  No, they're aiming to make back most their money in 3-4 years and invest it in yet another game to make even more money.  Sure, it's nice for them to keep making money on old properties, but people aren't buying 14 year old games for $50-$60.  Now remasters and the like might now fit in their considerations and sequels, but not sequel number 4 and plenty of games don't get a remaster because after 10 years there's just no fan base--or at least, not a large enough one.



WildDog said:


> This is not about the love for the Art of Video games, this about profit. Sony put a lot of money to make God of War, not because they say "Hey let's make an awesome so people can enjoy!!" they wanted money and they knew kratos could bring it



See above.  If Sony knew it'd take them 14 years to make back most the money (inflation adjusted) for God of War, they'd never develop it.



WildDog said:


> When WB bought the rights to Mortal Kombat they did it thinking in the profit they could get from it. New games, comics, tv series... even re selling older games... I will give you an example. One of my fav games is MK1, i used to play a lot with my old 486, but sadly i lost the floopy disc. About a month ago Gog put on sale MK1,2,3 so i got it (Yes i'm a sucker i should be entitled to get it for free...). WB got money from that sale and i bet that GoG sold a good amount of "MK1 till 3" Pack. Even if it is small ammount, it's pure profit, because they are just giving the file to gog from a 25 years old game and they got money from it.



You can't have it both ways.  If they're figuring they can still make a profit after 14 years, then that's part of their calculation on the development cost.  It's not "pure profit" because it will be placed against some (small) percentage of the development cost that the continued profit is expected to offset.

But let's just go with it and say it's pure profit.  That means it's free money they didn't really expect.  More importantly, all that "pure profit" is also a societal loss because now we all have to pay a markup to WB that we'd otherwise not have to.  Yes, in aggregate there's some worth to the whole game portfolio and there is some presumption of making some sort of money with it, but why should there be?  The whole point of copyright is to encourage authors to make new works, not keep reselling old ones.  If anything you'd be better off if WB was making MK 72 and you could just get MK 1-3 for free (or a nominal distribution fee if on disc) as they try to entice you to actually buy something new. 



WildDog said:


> You get great games, because the companies know they can profit from them. No Profit, then they will not invest money to make a game..



No.  You get great games because some games are great.  A lot of games suck.  The overlay between good games and games that turn a profit isn't clear.  Further, companies really don't know if they will guaranteedly profit from a game, but many companies (like WB) try very hard to find formulas and standards so that every game is good enough that it's likely to profit.  If anything, that's the hallmark of okay to good games, not great games.  Games produced on an assembly line rarely are great.

Basically, even if we had short copyrights large companies tend to spend a lot of money to develop games along with large marketing campaigns to entice people to quickly recoup those development costs.  Maybe that means more games?  If you look at smaller developers, most aren't remotely able to look in the 10+ year time frame to hope to recoup costs on any single game, and while I don't doubt some might be making a lot of games in the hopes they can retire off the continued sales, I don't think that'd be a wise retirement strategy for most authors.

tl;dr - If you only want to frame it as shorter copyright == less profit for companies, then yes, probably.  That doesn't mean we'd inherently have less games nor that we as a society would be worse off even if we had fewer games.  It's too simple to try to pretend like only newly created works are worth anything and somehow create a tautology then that more money/copyright means more new, valuable games.  There's a great worth in all the games that'd be made public domain because a good mean of them were one new and many are still great games.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 16, 2018)

ip60 said:


> joke?


Partly, yes.

My point being, we're mostly talking about ol' cartridge games, right? The _usually small, short little games with little to offer_. Of course, it's not like we should forget these milestone games that shaped what we have today (such as Super Mario 64), but would we ever really lose those? Yeah, Nintendo is cracking down on the piracy, with no Virtual Console in sight (that I know of? Haven't really been following the Switch scene). True preservation of games is a good thing, but I just don't see why everyone makes such a big deal about some of this. We'll probably have these games around for a good long while, there's not really much to worry about from my point of view. 

That's just how I see it though, you all have probably seen studies on these things or something. This post kinda lacks some logic but i'll put it here just to maybe give people another thought that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 16, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> So you think most companies are investing money today so that in 14 years they can keep selling the game at $2 a pop?  No, they're aiming to make back most their money in 3-4 years and invest it in yet another game to make even more money.  Sure, it's nice for them to keep making money on old properties, but people aren't buying 14 year old games for $50-$60.  Now remasters and the like might now fit in their considerations and sequels, but not sequel number 4 and plenty of games don't get a remaster because after 10 years there's just no fan base--or at least, not a large enough one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are not making games to have profit only in 14 years, they are making money to have profit in the short and long term. They make want to have huge sales in the short term while the game is hot, but they also want money in the long term.  It would reduce the price of a franchise.
Going to God of War, how much money do you think Sony may want to sell the rights for it?? I guess they would want a lot for it....
Now if the 14 years thing would be the norm, that means that in a mere year  God of War would be in the Public domain, so Sony wouldn't really care that much about.


How much money did WB invest making the older MK, nothing. Whatever they paid for the franchise was  thinking in the sales they could get for the new games.  So it's profit they get from doing nothing other than having the rights to MK.

-"The whole point of copyright is to encourage authors to make new works, not keep reselling old ones"

Is not an encouragement to make new stuff, it is there so everyone knows it belongs to you and they must have your permission to use it in anyway.

-"No.  You get great games because some games are great.  A lot of games suck.  The overlay between good games and games that turn a profit isn't clear. "

Great games cost money to make, usually you can't make a great game without money.  Comapnies put money because they want profit now and in the long term. Let's milk the cow forever.

-"Basically, even if we had short copyrights large companies tend to spend a lot of money to develop games along with large marketing campaigns to entice people to quickly recoup those development costs.  Maybe that means more games?"

No, it means we are going to get  "Games produced on an assembly line rarely are great.". They would be making games sure, but they wouldn't expending so much money.
When big companies, make a game they do not think only in the short term profit but in the long run. That's how companies work.


-"If you only want to frame it as shorter copyright == less profit for companies,"

Why do you think  that Copyright doesn't last only 14 years? Do you think that if someone propose to change the Copyright from 75 years to 14. Big companies from the media won't see it as a threat to their IP and the profit they make???  They would send all the lawyers they have and make lobby to stop it.





banjo2 said:


> True preservation of games is a good thing, but I just don't see why everyone makes such a big deal about some of this. We'll probably have these games around for a good long while, there's not really much to worry about from my point of view.



Firstly because it was the main place they went to get warez and second because they can't see that 
Emulation and Emulators are not in the same league as a site that host and make public roms without any authorization from their right holders.
If you go ask to every single emulator devs, if it is OK to download roms from the net, they would say NO.. You  must get your own rom, from the media you own.  Same goes for Bios, even they give you the software to dump it (you will need the hardware to do it).


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 16, 2018)

WildDog said:


> They are not making games to have profit only in 14 years, they are making money to have profit in the short and long term. They make want to have huge sales in the short term while the game is hot, but they also want money in the long term. It would reduce the price of a franchise.



The question isn't if companies want to keep making money after 14 years.  It's whether they'd bother to make the game in the first place if they couldn't make money from a game after 14 years.



WildDog said:


> Going to God of War, how much money do you think Sony may want to sell the rights for it?? I guess they would want a lot for it....



Sony may want to sell the rights to God of War, but fundamentally they have to develop the series to have any rights to sell.  Further, the series (ie, multiple games) has to sell well or no one would want to buy the rights to the games.  The only thing Sony is selling really is the exclusivity of making more games in the franchise.  Yet the reason people should buy games in a series is presumably because the creative authors/developers of that series continue to produce high quality games in that series, which you don't fundamentally get by selling off the franchise to others or from 20 other companies making clones when the copyright expires.

Put simply, selling rights to a game doesn't make a lot of sense anyways, so encouraging that as some sort of desperate attempt for games to be made is absurd.



WildDog said:


> Now if the 14 years thing would be the norm, that means that in a mere year God of War would be in the Public domain, so Sony wouldn't really care that much about.



What are you talking about?  God of War would be copyrighted for 14 years if copyright was 14 years.



WildDog said:


> How much money did WB invest making the older MK, nothing. Whatever they paid for the franchise was thinking in the sales they could get for the new games. So it's profit they get from doing nothing other than having the rights to MK.



So, WB instead of making new games decided to "invest" in old games for profit?  That's not a good thing, really.



WildDog said:


> Is not an encouragement to make new stuff, it is there so everyone knows it belongs to you and they must have your permission to use it in anyway.



No, if all we cared about is the former we'd make proper attribution the law which actually isn't a requirement of copyright at all.  The latter isn't really a thing as copyright is about the "right" to copy, not use, which is a frequent consternation of companies who want to forbid use of second hand games.  More generally, trademark is separate from copyright and if we had a relatively short copyright people couldn't make "Mario" clones because of that.  They could make "Lario" clones, though, through their own efforts.



WildDog said:


> Great games cost money to make, usually you can't make a great game without money. Comapnies put money because they want profit now and in the long term. Let's milk the cow forever.



Horrible games cost money to make.  Just because a company may only make 50% the profit--I doubt it'd actually be anywhere this low in 99% of individual works but the 50% may apply for the whole--from a 14 year copyright doesn't mean suddenly they'd stop making "great games".  That's the point.  The major way the dynamic would likely change is the long-term profitable games could no longer be used to support all the games that are not very profitable or even have massive losses.  But companies aren't making those games intentionally, so I don't see that radically changing what games companies try to make.  I do see those companies that are currently not very profitable that rely upon long-term sale of retro games possibly going bankrupt, but then they're not being very productive companies anyways.



WildDog said:


> No, it means we are going to get "Games produced on an assembly line rarely are great.". They would be making games sure, but they wouldn't expending so much money.
> When big companies, make a game they do not think only in the short term profit but in the long run. That's how companies work.



Actually, most big companies are having issues expending so much money already because of the absurd production costs of games. This is primarily where loot boxes, dlc, and micro-transactions have come from:  companies realizing that $60/game isn't enough but too afraid to unilaterally raise their price and potentially alienate customers.  With multi-million dollar flops possible, you're not relying upon anything long-term to keep the company solvent--except maybe trying to desperately sell off franchises.



WildDog said:


> Why do you think that Copyright doesn't last only 14 years? Do you think that if someone propose to change the Copyright from 75 years to 14. Big companies from the media won't see it as a threat to their IP and the profit they make??? They would send all the lawyers they have and make lobby to stop it.



So, we should support long copyright because it threatens company profits and big companies will send in the clowns^W lawyers?  Or are you arguing the futility of trying to change copyright because lobbying has so warped democracy and good statesmanship in the US and the world that it's all pure corporatism now?  If tomorrow companies could tax you to breathe, would you make arguments that those taxes are why we have more and better air?

The question isn't if companies would make more profit.  The question is if we as a society advantage from such long-term exclusive control by individual authors/companies of works.  Higher profit margins may allow for more expensive games, but that doesn't inherently mean better games or more games.  If anything, less exclusivity would encourage more/better games through increased competition--that's basically the capitalists/free marketer jingle--at lower costs and lower prices.  Add to that all the old, great works that society would benefit from having ready, free access to, and we as a society would be substantially better off.

PS - You may not realize this, but there's plenty of public domain books and music.  Yet people mostly buy new works because (1) you can't really buy old works so that money invariably shuffles towards some form of entertainment like copyrighted works and (2) most 20+ year old works are considered dated so even with copyright few people buy them.  Games and movies are some of the exceptions to the specificity of public domain since few to none are public domain, but it's trivial to look to other media to see a clear pattern:  long-term profit may be nice but clearly it's the short to medium term sales and profit that drive further production of most works.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 16, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> The question isn't if companies want to keep making money after 14 years.  It's whether they'd bother to make the game in the first place if they couldn't make money from a game after 14 years.
> Sony may want to sell the rights to God of War, but fundamentally they have to develop the series to have any rights to sell.  Further, the series (ie, multiple games) has to sell well or no one would want to buy the rights to the games.  The only thing Sony is selling really is the exclusivity of making more games in the franchise.  Yet the reason people should buy games in a series is presumably because the creative authors/developers of that series continue to produce high quality games in that series, which you don't fundamentally get by selling off the franchise to others or from 20 other companies making clones when the copyright expires.


They develop the series because they know they have a long term money cow. Or do you think they wanted to game after the original God of War???


kuwanger said:


> Put simply, selling rights to a game doesn't make a lot of sense anyways, so encouraging that as some sort of desperate attempt for games to be made is absurd.


Selling the right not, but they know in case of need or if they don't want it anymore they can sell it and get profit from it 


kuwanger said:


> So, WB instead of making new games decided to "invest" in old games for profit?  That's not a good thing, really.


No, they invested in a Franchise, that could give them new games and a side profit, they can sell old stuff and get profit from it


kuwanger said:


> What are you talking about? God of War would be copyrighted for 14 years if copyright was 14 years.


I know that... I was giving you an example..  God of war would be public domain in one year.


kuwanger said:


> No, if all we cared about is the former we'd make proper attribution the law which actually isn't a requirement of copyright at all.  The latter isn't really a thing as copyright is about the "right" to copy, not use, which is a frequent consternation of companies who want to forbid use of second hand games.  More generally, trademark is separate from copyright and if we had a relatively short copyright people couldn't make "Mario" clones because of that.  They could make "Lario" clones, though, through their own efforts.


So why waste money a great serie when i know that in 14 years people is going to rip my sucess?? Let's flood the market with cheap cookie cutter games and if the market crash let it be..
Why make a game like God of war if after more or less 4 games in the series, some people can release.
"Deity of War"  Which follows the history of a Roman Soldier  Catos who must fight the deity of war mars!!! 
or  "Unmapped terrority"


kuwanger said:


> Horrible games cost money to make.  Just because a company may only make 50% the profit--I doubt it'd actually be anywhere this low in 99% of individual works but the 50% may apply for the whole--from a 14 year copyright doesn't mean suddenly they'd stop making "great games".  That's the point.  The major way the dynamic would likely change is the long-term profitable games could no longer be used to support all the games that are not very profitable or even have massive losses.  But companies aren't making those games intentionally, so I don't see that radically changing what games companies try to make.  I do see those companies that are currently not very profitable that rely upon long-term sale of retro games possibly going bankrupt, but then they're not being very productive companies anyways.


See that is your mistake an Horrible games cost much less than a great game, yet those horrible games still make some money.


kuwanger said:


> So, we should support long copyright because it threatens company profits and big companies will send in the clowns^W lawyers?  Or are you arguing the futility of trying to change copyright because lobbying has so warped democracy and good statesmanship in the US and the world that it's all pure corporatism now?  If tomorrow companies could tax you to breathe, would you make arguments that those taxes are why we have more and better air?


You are mixing things there, companies don't tax you the government tax you. 
Here we are taling about privates companies that want to have a lucrative product.  A product they made.
This has nothing to do if the society will be a better place or not. This is about making profit of a product.
The less profit they can make, they less money they will invest. 
Think about MCU, they were planning about 10 years or more of movies...  Companies like to think in long term.


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 16, 2018)

WildDog said:


> So why waste money a great serie when i know that in 14 years people is going to rip my sucess?? Let's flood the market with cheap cookie cutter games and if the market crash let it be..



Because you'll have 14 years of success and profit?  Because you're not a one-trick pony and after 14 years most franchises going out to pasture isn't a bad thing?  Because even with copyright people can clone a lot of what God of War is but by 14 years in, one would hope the franchised has evolved that it's not just a cheap cookie cutter of the original so you still fundamentally have a lock on the franchise so long as you keep making quality games?

Seriously, even with long copyrights we have tons of cheap cookie cutter games because for some that's profitable.  Yet people spend 60x+ as much on higher quality* games.  If copyright lasted a day or a year, maybe that'd change.  But 14 years is a decently long time and most things, again, recoup their costs (if they ever do) in 3-5 years.  A copyright term five times that isn't going to cripple the market for high quality* games.



WildDog said:


> I know that... I was giving you an example.. God of war would be public domain in one year.



Ah, now I understand.  You make that sound like a bad thing?  I've never played any of the God of War games and honestly am not interested in them.  If one were public domain, though, maybe I'd take an interest in them?  Maybe if I ended up liking it, I'd end up buying a newer one that was still copyrighted?  Honestly, I like most people have finite funds.  Short of piracy, there's no reasonable way I'll play most copyrighted "great" games--I presume you keep using God of War as an example because you think it great--because I don't begin to have the money to buy them.

Further, I'm unlikely to take a chance on any game that costs $60 unless I've somehow had first hand experience that it's worthwhile.  Maybe there was a God of War sale (don't even have a PS1/2/3/4 so there's a whole library of games that are up for grabs for me experiencing) that'd make it worthwhile to try?  *shrug*

The point really is that except for specific games from the past I'm familiar with as great games, there's nothing really motivating me to think that any author "deserves" compensation 14 years later.  Even for those I'm aware of, with rare exception those authors have already been well compensated for their efforts over 14 years.  For those that have not been well compensated, clearly copyright as a system has failed and its great length has done nothing to solve such edge cases.



WildDog said:


> See that is your mistake an Horrible games cost much less than a great game, yet those horrible games still make some money.



Yes and no.  If you're talking about absolutely horrible games with near zero production cost, then yes a lot of horrible games can make a profit even if there were no copyright.  But there's also plenty of horrible or at least incredibly mediocre multi-million dollar games that were entirely flops.  Being high quality* doesn't, again, inherently mean good or great games let alone profitable games.

It's clear most companies are taking the Hollywood model:  develop a lot of big budget projects with high production costs and in aggregate hope that in less than a decade you'll recoup the losses from the winners because you honestly don't know what sort of game or design will be profitable.  Well, that system works with a 14 year time frame.



WildDog said:


> You are mixing things there, companies don't tax you the government tax you.



Copyright is a government enforced, though courts, system of allowing third parties to extract money from you with potential punitive damages like prison time.  Without copyright, the only rights these third parties would have to extract money from you is convincing you to buy a copy of something from them, whether they were the original creator or not would be secondary, and anyone could attempt to undercut their asking price.  Perhaps you don't want to call it a tax because the government isn't the receiver the funds, but it's very much a government created and enforced property, not some sort of inherent one**.



WildDog said:


> Here we are taling about privates companies that want to have a lucrative product. A product they made.
> This has nothing to do if the society will be a better place or not. This is about making profit of a product.
> The less profit they can make, they less money they will invest.



Well, if it has nothing to do with society being a better place, then government shouldn't really be involved in copyright at all.  But to the final point, you're turning this into a simple, ludicrous tautology.  Companies always want more profit.  They don't create products out of thin air but by expanding on the ideas of others--almost all most fundamental used the shared thing call language.  Their existent then can further enrich society to produce other ideas.  As an example, God of War.

If one company or person can benefit from the collective ideas of society/other companies, why shouldn't others benefit from that company as well?  Is there something so absolutely genius and unique about the creative work of one that they deserve a life-time of exclusivity?  Maybe in very instances they deserve substantial recognition, but is beyond inane to treat creators as if what they produce is of the sort that they literally deserve the right to dictate to others how they may expand upon ideas they introduced or changed indefinitely.

If they're producing a product, it sold, it made a profit, and they can keep making more, then they clearly are able to invest enough.  It's not, generally, the case that a margin increase in profit will make those games better and the marketplace will and can only bare so many games at a time of high price because everyone is of limited income, interest in games, and time to enjoy them.  Again, it's not a simple tautology.



WildDog said:


> Think about MCU, they were planning about 10 years or more of movies... Companies like to think in long term.



MCU is a great example of horrible movies, but then that's obviously my opinion; from a profit perspective they're great movies, and clearly that's all MCU really cares about.  Regardless, what drives MCU and the like is large box office sales, not 14 year copyrights on individual works; it's obviously something they enjoy, though.  Yes, it's possible if copyright were 14 years long MCU would have long ago died because they ran out of creative ideas***, but that's honestly a good thing IMO.  If they managed to survive, though, each film would presumably build off the last and even though the first would expire 4 years after the last one wouldn't meaning impact sales.  The franchise would live on with new ideas, new characters (or well written, trademarked old ones), and those that wish to clone them would just like they already do.

I think I'm finished respond upon this line of discussion for now.  Clearly you have very different views of what copyright is and should be.  I do not believe that people should be able to own ideas or representation of those ideas indefinitely.  The value of nearly any good idea is that it is spread and is used.  Often reinterpretation from a different perspective produced the most useful insight.  If a person really values their idea and wants it not to spread, they should keep it to themselves and not try to inflict upon society life-time plus draconian copy right rules.  I can appreciate copyright being a compromise and not a perfect one, but I see copyright as it stands to be a farce.

* Quality here means production costs, not necessarily anything else.

** And this could be side tracked into a whole discussion about property rights in general, but suffice it to say that property is a rival good and copyrighted works are not (inherently, anyways), so they're very different things.

*** Even a cursory glance through MC history is once of trying to be creative and introducing new properties, but I honestly find that most of the good super hero/anti-hero/villain/anti-villain stories have run their course.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 17, 2018)

After *Emuparaside*, next target is... *ISOZone*! All ROM and ISO was gone forever......  Good job Nintendo!


----------



## HiEmux (Aug 17, 2018)

DS1 said:


> I know it's where I went any time I read about an interesting Japanese cult classic PSX or SNES title on HG101.


The HiGhway to Paradise... It really felt like going back in time, even though I'm pretty new to emulation and retro gaming..



ShadowOne333 said:


> Those are people that have a very good income to actually put into these kind of things.
> Collector's usually have way too much money on their hands to actually collect things which tend to be high value.
> 90% of the people won't have that kind of money nor effort, but sure, go for that as an example.
> And physical stuff has a cycle of life too, it will wear out over time, not to mention CD's are so easy to scratch, and hardware gets eaten over time due to moisture.


Not to mention, collecting digitalstuff is different than physical objects; you can enjoy coin collections, paintings etc. by simply watching it as a sole object; but can you actually experience games (or movies or music...) buy watching the box (or disc or whatever)? And from what I know, collectors aren't great at sharing.



the_randomizer said:


> Agreed, reduce the time to 40 years, that's a lot more reasonable IMO  Being overly litigious with no real good reason, other than "just because" is absolute bullshit XD


Heck even 10 years is a lot, how many games actually profit after even five? In 75 years, there will be a new generation; which is way more plausible to expect to pay, than the same guy paying everytime he wants a working copy of his favorite game (or whatever) while he's alive.



WildDog said:


> Why make a game like God of war if after more or less 4 games in the series, some people can release "Deity of War" Which follows the history of a Roman Soldier Catos who must fight the deity of war mars!!!


And people will buy this DoW just as much right?

And to all those who point SEGA out, positively or not, rip SORR.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 18, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> I think I'm finished respond upon this line of discussion for now.  Clearly you have very different views of what copyright is and should be.  I do not believe that people should be able to own ideas or representation of those ideas indefinitely.  The value of nearly any good idea is that it is spread and is used.  Often reinterpretation from a different perspective produced the most useful insight.  If a person really values their idea and wants it not to spread, they should keep it to themselves and not try to inflict upon society life-time plus draconian copy right rules.  I can appreciate copyright being a compromise and not a perfect one, but I see copyright as it stands to be a farce.



You keep mixing things, Most of the companies in the VG(if not all) they are looking for profit.
They don't care about making a better world or to see if there is someone that can expand their game universe in a positive way. They want MONEY.
Sony based their God of Wars series in public domain myths, YES and those thing are still free to use. Like Zeus, Hades,etc but the things that Sony made using their money and time belongs to them.

Copyright is there to protect the author and make sure he/she/them can profit from it. It also works as an incentivization  for authors to keep making new stuff. You shorten the time they hold rigths to it. You start to disincentivize them.

For good or worst,  Copyright is part of the core of the capitalism and it works.




HiEmux said:


> And people will buy this DoW just as much right?


Is not about how many people will buy "Deity of War" instead of "God of War"  even if  "Deity of War" sells only 2 copies then Sony is already losing money.  Oh but they are a filthy rich!!! So?


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Aug 19, 2018)

Looks like_ that zone site _bit the dust as well.


----------



## HiEmux (Aug 19, 2018)

WildDog said:


> Copyright is there to protect the author and make sure he/she/them can profit from it. It also works as an incentivization  for authors to keep making new stuff. You shorten the time they hold rigths to it. You start to disincentivize them.


Not anymore, to quote yourself:


> For good or worst, Copyright is part of the core of the capitalism and it works


So it doesn't "protect" the "author", just another mechanism to make the rich, richer.


----------



## WildDog (Aug 20, 2018)

HiEmux said:


> Not anymore, to quote yourself:
> 
> So it doesn't "protect" the "author", just another mechanism to make the rich, richer.


I fail to see how they contradict each other?
It protects the author from leechers that may want  to profit of their ideas.   
Yes the richer will be richer so?  
It's a sin for a comapny to make a profit and generate tons of money?


----------



## E1ite007 (Aug 23, 2018)

For everyone who want some ROMS from Emuparadise (I was having problems to find a reliable Sonic Jam ROM, for example), search for a Tampermonkey script in certain _pirate subreddit_ that enables downloads again.
Do it as fast as you can, because we don't know if or when Emuparadise will be shutdown for good.

I would put the tutorial and links, but unfortunately GBATemp doesn't endorse piracy, so if anyone would like to do it, you should search it.

*EDIT:* I just tried some Super Nintendo and GBA ROMS and they're still online, only hidden, but we can download again all Nintendo stuff I presume.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 23, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> potential punitive damages like prison time.


----------

